# brand vs farage



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Question time tomorrow night. If they let brand be free to speak I think it has the potential to be one of the best political debates we have had in a while.

Is anybody looking forward to it as much as I am?


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

I like Russell brand although he does speak in unnecessary long lingo.


----------



## mymumbeatsme (Sep 12, 2014)

I love them both.

I watch question time in the bath.

I'm going to have a great time.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

mymumbeatsme said:


> I love them both.
> 
> I watch question time in the bath.
> 
> I'm going to have a great time.


My new house doesn't have a bath, it has a ****ing wet room with 2 showers, ridiculous


----------



## mymumbeatsme (Sep 12, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> My new house doesn't have a bath, it has a ****ing wet room with 2 showers, ridiculous


Thats mad. How do you get anything done?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Question time tomorrow night. If they let brand be free to speak I think it has the potential to be one of the best political debates we have had in a while.
> 
> Is anybody looking forward to it as much as I am?


he talks 6the form pretentious bollox mate - actually take time to listen to him instead.


----------



## jason7474utd (Oct 12, 2010)

hate russel brand why the hell an ex junkie, pi55 poor comedian thinks he has all the answers to the world woes is beyond me.

If he wasnt semi famous no one would be giving 2 5hits about what he had to say.

If you lsiten to some of retric and rants as soon as anyone questions him or throws something at him he cant answer he just starts to talk stupidly quick and nonsense to throw everyone off.

Isnt it funny how hes all of a sudden got a political agenda just around the time his xmas book has come out?


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

IGotTekkers said:


> Question time tomorrow night. If they let brand be free to speak I think it has the potential to be one of the best political debates we have had in a while.
> 
> Is anybody looking forward to it as much as I am?


Cue, the same predictable "Champagne Socialist" Rhetoric, that every "working class lad, made good" decides to eagerly follow in a desperate attempt to justify huge earnings, yet still empathise with the woes and problems, of the everyday man.

A predictable mix of accusations of racism and deceit whilst pandering to the carefully selected audience of soft liberal students and inept halfwits who assume that all their problems are someones else fault.

The continuation of the media witchunt against UKIP.Every "question" will be specifically composed to try to discredit UKIPs Policies, and agenda and portray Farage as a tyrannical despot.

The media especially the BBC, are shi.tting themselves.Unfortunately for them the contempt that they have for the viewers who pay their wages, is that we are not quite as stupid as they presume we are, and the obvious bias that will become immediately apparent.

I shall be a viewer though.


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

I have pretty neutral feelings about both of them, but I can't wait for this tonight. Going to be entertaining one way or the other, whatever your views are :thumb:

Edit = the only thing that hacks me off about Question Time is the audience, which is consistently filled with far left-wing, bordering communist individuals. Let's get some f'n balance in there for debates sake


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

jason7474utd said:


> hate russel brand why the hell an ex junkie, pi55 poor comedian thinks he has all the answers to the world woes is beyond me.
> 
> If he wasnt semi famous no one would be giving 2 5hits about what he had to say.
> 
> ...


He doesn't think he has all the answers at all, everybody expects him to have all the answers but by his own admission he is just a man highlighting the major issues in our political and economic system.

And you have hit the nail on the head, if he wasn't famous nobody would give two shirts.. Don't you think that's an issue that needs to be addressed? That the average man has absolutely no voice, he is the only person going out there and using their fame to bring important problems to light each and every day. And it's hardly all of a sudden, he's had these views for years and the profits from his book are going to set up cafes which are going to be helping local communities.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

saxondale said:


> he talks 6the form pretentious bollox mate - actually take time to listen to him instead.


I have listened to him plenty mate. I'd rather pretentious truths than the same old boring lies that the media and politicians spout.


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> He doesn't think he has all the answers at all, everybody expects him to have all the answers but by his own admission he is just a man highlighting the major issues in our political and economic system.
> 
> And you have hit the nail on the head, if he wasn't famous nobody would give two shirts.. Don't you think that's an issue that needs to be addressed? That the average man has absolutely no voice, he is the only person going out there and using their fame to bring important problems to light each and every day. And it's hardly all of a sudden, he's had these views for years and the profits from his book are going to set up cafes which are going to be helping local communities.


The problem is though mate, have you ever watched The Apprentice? Nobody likes the guy whose only contribution is "no that won't work, we can't sell that, that's a terrible idea" and doesn't come up with any solutions.

It's EASY to list problems with our current society, very easy. You do it on here, Russell Brand is out there selling his books about it (which he sells through the same corporations that he is so against, BTW), but it's a whole different ballgame actually coming up with solutions. That's when people would start taking him seriously.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Brand talks ****....easy to talk about this and that, but he never offers any advice on how to achieve his revolution etc...Political debates are **** on Briitish TV..Never give anyone from a Party or view deemed 'extreme' the chance...mind when wonky eye Griffin from BNP was on...they just hounded him, gave him no chance to put his poit across at the start, then wen he did start making points, someone would label him racist, the audience clap and that was that.....would rather watch 'When Steph and Dom met Farge' (that's the couple from gogglebox)


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> I have listened to him plenty mate. I'd rather pretentious truths than the same old boring lies that the media and politicians spout.


pretentious truths are lies dressed up


----------



## Cojocaru (Jul 30, 2014)

He's a ****ing **** like his mate Ross, bollacks to both of them..


----------



## Irondan (Nov 23, 2014)

Russell Brand is an idiot.

He ditched Katy Perry, need I say more.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I like Russell Brand as a comedian but can't take what he says seriously when he bangs on about "the rich" and all these big corporations he despises yet uses them to make his millions, just very hypocritical if you ask me.

Much like that w4nker Bob Crow, he used to go on about "the working class man" with all his union bullsh1t, thinking he was one of them just because he chose to live in a council house while he was earning £120k a year.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> He doesn't think he has all the answers at all, everybody expects him to have all the answers but by his own admission he is just a man highlighting the major issues in our political and economic system.
> 
> And you have hit the nail on the head, if he wasn't famous nobody would give two shirts.. Don't you think that's an issue that needs to be addressed? That the average man has absolutely no voice, he is the only person going out there and using their fame to bring important problems to light each and every day. And it's hardly all of a sudden, he's had these views for years and the *profits from his book are going to set up cafes which are going to be helping local communities*.


how do you know that...why hasn't he dipped into his £12million fortune to do this...he's a mug, when challenged gets incredibly defensive, i.e. calling that reporter a snide the other day...find him funny at times in interviews, and he is pretty harmless...but he's abit of a cock


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

essexboy said:


> Cue, the same predictable "Champagne Socialist" Rhetoric, that every "working class lad, made good" decides to eagerly follow in a desperate attempt to justify huge earnings, yet still empathise with the woes and problems, of the everyday man.
> 
> A predictable mix of accusations of racism and deceit whilst pandering to the carefully selected audience of soft liberal students and inept halfwits who assume that all their problems are someones else fault.
> 
> ...


Im.no halfwit and I don't have any problems so that's your argument stumped lol.

Here are some things that Russell believes in and advocates..

Honesty and transparency in the media, and in the government.

A government that doesn't serve the large corporations that buy themselves changes in the law so they make more profit and pay less taxes while us at the bottom get less and pay more.

And also that people should have the basics like housing, and not face eviction because large American property companies want to buy up half of London and raise rents to even more ridiculous levels. And services like the fire brigade should have enough money to function properly and not have their funds cut which directly puts our lives at risk, but what happens when the whole of the countries fire service hit the streets campaigning? Nothing lol, the media completely ignored it, the British people aren't even aware of half the stuff that goes on.

I'd love to be something other than a predictable wet champaign lefty, but unfortunately I care about people's welfare and my children's future. Darn us leftys huh.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

jason7474utd said:


> hate russel brand why the hell an ex junkie, pi55 poor comedian thinks he has all the answers to the world woes is beyond me.
> 
> If he wasnt semi famous no one would be giving 2 5hits about what he had to say.
> 
> ...


x2 of the hate wagon. Think hes a bellend TBH, complete and utter hypocrite.

hated him even more after he and his bum boy Ross took the **** with that obsence phone call to Andrew Sachs.


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

Those arguments are all great, but it's a bit like when you work for a large corporation and 'Head Office' hand all of the Store Managers a list of these big "Company Objectives, Aims and Goals" that are all idealistic and pretty simple, but when left to implement at the bottom in terms of actually how to achieve them on a day to day basis, damn near impossible to achieve.

Don't try and build a career around politics if all you can come up with is "People should be honest and transparent, down with big corporations!!" Yawn


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

barsnack said:


> how do you know that...why hasn't he dipped into his £12million fortune to do this...he's a mug, when challenged gets incredibly defensive, i.e. calling that reporter a snide the other day...find him funny at times in interviews, and he is pretty harmless...but he's abit of a cock


Lol see this is exactly the problem. Rather than supporting the idea that it's the government's responsibility to sort **** out people expect Russell to do it and fix the country with his money he earned lol. It's not resells responsibility to dip into his pocket, its the responsibility of the people in

Charge. And he wasn't defensive with the reporter habeas angry as anyone would be, he is there with a ton family's supporting their cause as they risk homelessness, and rather than address the issue of a multi Billion $ company shafting the British public he used his 30 seconds to pick at brands personal circumstances and draw attention away from what is actually important. He was a snide.


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> Lol see this is exactly the problem. Rather than supporting the idea that it's the government's responsibility to sort **** out people expect Russell to do it and fix the country with his money he earned lol. It's not resells responsibility to dip into his pocket, its the responsibility of the people in
> 
> Charge. And he wasn't defensive with the reporter habeas angry as anyone would be, he is there with a ton family's supporting their cause as they risk homelessness, and rather than address the issue of a multi Billion $ company shafting the British public he used his 30 seconds to pick at brands personal circumstances and draw attention away from what is actually important. He was a snide.


It's not his responsibility, but he's building a career off the back of the fact that our current government can't fix the problems he's listing. He knows that, that's why he doesn't vote. So why on earth would he expect them to be able to come up with solutions for all the problems he discusses?

Surely then it becomes pointless to continue banging on about it, knowing full well they can't and/or won't fix those issues. Then we need to be saying Okay, so what have you got next Brand? You admit the current government can't sort this out, what happens next, we just keep throwing more problems at them by writing 'Revolution 2'?

His book being called 'Revolution', which means "a forcible overthrow of a government or social order, in favour of a new system" - what is the new system then?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

IC1 said:


> Those arguments are all great, but it's a bit like when you work for a large corporation and 'Head Office' hand all of the Store Managers a list of these big "Company Objectives, Aims and Goals" that are all idealistic and pretty simple, but when left to implement at the bottom in terms of actually how to achieve them on a day to day basis, damn near impossible to achieve.
> 
> Don't try and build a career around politics if all you can come up with is "People should be honest and transparent, down with big corporations!!" Yawn


He doesn't want a career in politics he's an actor and comedian. Do you not believe in a better distribution of wealth and fairer playing field between us and the big corporations? Or do you side with the media and government and think it should be kept quiet? Serious question.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> Lol *see this is exactly the problem. Rather than supporting the idea that it's the government's responsibility to sort **** out people expect Russell to do it and fix the country with his money he earned lol*. It's not resells responsibility to dip into his pocket, its the responsibility of the people in
> 
> Charge. And he wasn't defensive with the reporter habeas angry as anyone would be, he is there with a ton family's supporting their cause as they risk homelessness, and rather than address the issue of a multi Billion $ company shafting the British public he used his 30 seconds to pick at brands personal circumstances and draw attention away from what is actually important. He was a snide.


do agree, but you said he is going to buy these Cafe's with money he'll make from his book, so why hasn't he already done this....Its all to do with Publising his book....I'll mention im going to give the money for my upcoming Book to some worthwile cause, that'll help sell copies....its just a ploy, which I cant argue with him, as he's very succesfull.....he doesn't really say anything we haven't heard before i.e. big Corporations ****ing on the poor....but theres no point in highlighting an issue that has been around for decades and decades, unless you can offer an alternative...lets say we got rid of big Corporations...what then..how to countries attract trade with other Countries, is there ran by individuals or small groups that aren't as equipped as the big Corporations to handle supply and demands, or expertise and experience with whatever the trade is


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> He doesn't want a career in politics he's an actor and comedian. Do you not believe in a better distribution of wealth and fairer playing field between us and the big corporations? Or do you side with the media and government and think it should be kept quiet? Serious question.


Tekkers, believe it or not, a lot of the issues you raise I agree are problems. I sit here thinking, yes that's an issue, it has been for some time, it's not a new concept, but like many others, I don't know what the solution and I don't have a lot of faith in our government to resolve it, which is why, like Brand, I don't vote.

I've become a bit apathetic towards it all, to be honest. It seems like a futile exercise to keep bashing a government that has proven time and time again that they can't resolve these problems, so we need an *alternative*.

It's this alternative that we want to hear about. What I find annoying is when people bring these issues up again and again, thinking they are starting a revolution, but really missing the whole point. Yes these are problems, we know they are there, the current government (and most of the alternatives choices) have failed us or don't stand a chance, *SO WHAT HAPPENS NEXT? *


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

IC1 said:


> It's not his responsibility, but he's building a career off the back of the fact that our current government can't fix the problems he's listing. He knows that, that's why he doesn't vote. So why on earth would he expect them to be able to come up with solutions for all the problems he discusses?
> 
> Surely then it becomes pointless to continue banging on about it, knowing full well they can't and/or won't fix those issues. Then we need to be saying Okay, so what have you got next Brand? You admit the current government can't sort this out, what happens next, we just keep throwing more problems at them by writing 'Revolution 2'?
> 
> His book being called 'Revolution', which means "a forcible overthrow of a government or social order, in favour of a new system" - what is the new system then?


What carreer? Lol. I don't think he expects the current government to do.anything about it at all, I think the gist of a revolution is to have a new government, one that works and doesn't tread on the 99% for the needs of the 1%

What's the new system? Are you saying to voice an opinion and highlight some issues you must have a whole new plan of a new political system? :lol:

If you read his book revolution he has worked with top economists, environmentalist, financial experts, and they have some very good alternatives to our current system.

Once enough people are sick and tired of our current arrangement I'm sure that as a country we will sort it out together. People see revolution as some far fetched lefty myth but it happens all across the globe all the time when people have had enough.


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> What carreer? Lol.


His Facebook and now his book and all his television appearances are all based around politics / social problems now. To me he's changed his career from comedian to political activist now, as he's making money from it, then it becomes a type of career...


----------



## Alanricksnape (Apr 5, 2013)

Better to earn a living trying to do good and help those in need than to earn a living doing nothing really important. He's rich, yes. But how many other of the rich/elite are out there using what they have earned in fame and money to draw attention to what is wrong with our media and our Government? If the Government used some of his ideas (they're not really his ideas but he's the only one that gets any real media attention that is saying it), he would be getting taxed far more for being rich. It's not all an elaborate scheme to become richer, if it was then he wouldn't be banging on about tax increases for the rich.

I used to hate Russell Brand and think he was a knob, but to be honest I hardly knew anything about the bloke. I definitely agree with most of what he says. Although I disagree with his method of not voting. That solves nothing.

I'll definitely be watching on in interest tomorrow night!


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

barsnack said:


> do agree, but you said he is going to buy these Cafe's with money he'll make from his book, so why hasn't he already done this....Its all to do with Publising his book....I'll mention im going to give the money for my upcoming Book to some worthwile cause, that'll help sell copies....its just a ploy, which I cant argue with him, as he's very succesfull.....he doesn't really say anything we haven't heard before i.e. big Corporations ****ing on the poor....but theres no point in highlighting an issue that has been around for decades and decades, unless you can offer an alternative...lets say we got rid of big Corporations...what then..how to countries attract trade with other Countries, is there ran by individuals or small groups that aren't as equipped as the big Corporations to handle supply and demands, or expertise and experience with whatever the trade is


Why should he have already done this? I don't know his financial situation mate so I can't tell you. Even.if it is a ploy to.sell books, good, the more books sold the more cafes are opened, the more local people can benefit. I don't see anybody else doing anything like this?

I'm not an.economist mate so I don't know what will happen with international trade lol, but there people out there that do know.

If 1 person has to have every answer before people will support a change then we really are ****ed. Sure enough these issues have been around for ages, so long infact that people now defend the problems and attack anybody that dares speak out and try and do something. It's tragic


----------



## Tag (Jun 19, 2013)

Despise Farage and everything he stands for

Party for Tories that still wish it was the 1850s


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Russell Brand is a total cvnt. Putting "ism" on the end of words doesn't make you intelligent, and advocating a revolution and anti capitalist views whilst you rake in millions a year makes you a total [email protected]


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Alanricksnape said:


> Better to earn a living trying to do good and help those in need than to earn a living doing nothing really important. He's rich, yes. But how many other of the rich/elite are out there using what they have earned in fame and money to draw attention to what is wrong with our media and our Government? If the Government used some of his ideas, he would be getting taxed far more for being rich. It's not all an elaborate scheme to become richer, if it was then he wouldn't be banging on about tax increases for the rich.
> 
> I used to hate Russell Brand and think he was a knob, but to be honest I hardly knew anything about the bloke. I definitely agree with most of what he says. Although I disagree with his method of not voting. That solves nothing.
> 
> I'll definitely be watching on in interest tomorrow night!


Aah but a vote is a mark of support for the system isn't it? If not 1 person voted then what would happen? We would all realise that we don't want any of them and they wouldn't really be able to do anything about it. Your vote really doesn't count because nothing changes regardless of the party in charge, they are all mates from the same few schools and pretty much all have the same agenda, they just adjust the frills around the edges to attract you.


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

Well he lives by the theory that if you say something with enough conviction, people will believe what you're saying must be true and/or valuable.

I tried watching some of his 'The Trews' video's and the man goes off on so many tangents, he actually stops discusses the topic of the video within 120 seconds maximum.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

vtec_yo said:


> Russell Brand is a total cvnt. Putting "ism" on the end of words doesn't make you intelligent, and advocating a revolution and anti capitalist views whilst you rake in millions a year makes you a total [email protected]


How does it mate? Do you know what it makes you when you don't have millions and advocate revolution? Invisible


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> Why should he have already done this? I don't know his financial situation mate so I can't tell you. Even.if it is a ploy to.sell books, good, the more books sold the more cafes are opened, the more local people can benefit. I don't see anybody else doing anything like this?
> 
> I'm not an.economist mate so I don't know what will happen with international trade lol, but there people out there that do know.
> 
> If 1 person has to have every answer before people will support a change then we really are ****ed. Sure enough these issues have been around for ages, so long infact *that people now defend the problems and attack anybody that dares speak out and try and do something. It's tragic*


in many many cases then yes...but in Brands case, then no...Doesn't offer an alternative...kinda like when Cuba was taken over by Castro...although he was a man of the people, and had his countrymen in his best interests...then COuntry struggled after he took over...might be wrong, but I think Cuba had the 34rd best economy before his Coup...and way of life for Cubans, deminsihed badly


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

IC1 said:


> His Facebook and now his book and all his television appearances are all based around politics / social problems now. To me he's changed his career from comedian to political activist now, as he's making money from it, then it becomes a type of career...


The profits from his book are.going to help people and newsnight don't pay you to sit and get grilled, I don't think there's much money in standing up against the government mate, atleast iv never gotten paid when.I spoke out.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

IGotTekkers said:


> Question time tomorrow night. If they let brand be free to speak I think it has the potential to be one of the best political debates we have had in a while.
> 
> Is anybody looking forward to it as much as I am?


In.....


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

IC1 said:


> Well he lives by the theory that if you say something with enough conviction, people will believe what you're saying must be true and/or valuable.
> 
> I tried watching some of his 'The Trews' video's and the man goes off on so many tangents, he actually stops discusses the topic of the video within 120 seconds maximum.


Noel Gallagher done an interview 2 weeks ago, cant mind if it was Chatty Man...but he said 'I love Russell, but he does talk some bollocks'


----------



## Alanricksnape (Apr 5, 2013)

I know what you mean and understand what it's attempting to achieve, but it just wouldn't work in my opinion. If you don't vote it just makes it easier for Conservatives to win really. The rich who benefit from a Tory Government will vote because they have an incentive to. Besides, it is my belief that there is a party that should be given a chance as I agree with almost all of their policies and they should make the Country a much nicer and fairer place to live if by a small miracle they won the next general election. It's not Labour, Lib Dems, Conservatives or UKIP though. There are plenty of people that have stated they would definitely vote for them if they thought they could actually win but would rather play it safe. How the hell can we bring about change with that attitude!?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> The profits from his book are.going to help people and newsnight don't pay you to sit and get grilled, I don't think there's much money in standing up against the government mate, atleast iv never gotten paid when.I spoke out.


So he says....words are cheap


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

barsnack said:


> in many many cases then yes...but in Brands case, then no...Doesn't offer an alternative...kinda like when Cuba was taken over by Castro...although he was a man of the people, and had his countrymen in his best interests...then COuntry struggled after he took over...might be wrong, but I think Cuba had the 34rd best economy before his Coup...and way of life for Cubans, deminsihed badly


His.book details many many alternatives he wrote it with financial and economic experts mate.

Agree with Cuba but that's a bad example. Democracy is a farce in this country but should that discourage others from a working democratic system?


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

I used to have a lot of time for Brand but now I think he's little more than a hypocrite, he was spouting off against the establishment whilst in a relationship with Jemima Goldsmith (she is a Khan now I know but will always be a Goldsmith) but never made any mention of her background.

If you delve into the links between the Goldsmiths and the current government you would begin to see what hypocrite he really is.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> His.book details many many alternatives he wrote it with financial and economic experts mate.
> 
> Agree with Cuba but that's a bad example. Democracy is a farce in this country but should that discourage others from a working democratic system?


problem is, too much Democracy and freedom of speech can be a bad thing....incredibly difficult to find a common ground...Britain and Ireland have a democratic working system...most likely faults with it....but the highest achievers do achieve more financially etc, and that's how it should be....Communism or light forms, don't work...and I don't want to work my ass off, to earn the same as some **** who never applied himself


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Alanricksnape said:


> I know what you mean and understand what it's attempting to achieve, but it just wouldn't work in my opinion. If you don't vote it just makes it easier for Conservatives to win really. The rich who benefit from a Tory Government will vote because they have an incentive to. Besides, it is my belief that there is a party that should be given a chance as I agree with almost all of their policies and they should make the Country a much nicer and fairer place to live if by a small miracle they won the next general election. It's not Labour, Lib Dems, Conservatives or UKIP though. There are plenty of people that have stated they would definitely vote for them if they thought they could actually win but would rather play it safe. How the hell can we bring about change with that attitude!?


How can we bring change without that attitude? "excuse me Mr prime minister we don't want this system anymore can you give your money back and stop telling everyone what to do now please Mr, but we will still vote for you" lol. I don't think it's gonna work like that mate. I think the way it's gonna work is that voting stations will be trashed and set in fire, and the streets of parliament are gonna have a few dozen million people on them. Nobody gives up a country with anything less imo. I don't think we are near that stage yet, another generation or 2 at most I'd guess.


----------



## mymumbeatsme (Sep 12, 2014)

IC1 said:


> I have pretty neutral feelings about both of them, but I can't wait for this tonight. Going to be entertaining one way or the other, whatever your views are :thumb:
> 
> Edit =* the only thing that hacks me off about Question Time is the audience, which is consistently filled with far left-wing, bordering communist individuals. Let's get some f'n balance in there for debates sake*


Who'd a have thunk it! With a name like IC1 ;-).


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> How does it mate? Do you know what it makes you when you don't have millions and advocate revolution? Invisible


But who's he trying to appeal to? Because as far as I can tell, the only people who actually listen to what he says are all bandwagoners who have no idea what the word revolution even means.

As much as I hate to say it, the country would not work without a government. Maybe back when people respected each other yes, but now it'd be like rats in a barrel.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

spudsy said:


> I used to have a lot of time for Brand but now I think he's little more than a hypocrite, he was spouting off against the establishment whilst in a relationship with Jemima Goldsmith (she is a Khan now I know but will always be a Goldsmith) but never made any mention of her background.
> 
> If you delve into the links between the Goldsmiths and the current government you would begin to see what hypocrite he really is.


How does that make him a hypocrite? He just ****ed somebody. I hate the monarchy but I'd still.**** half.of it


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

mymumbeatsme said:


> Who'd a have thunk it! With a name like IC1 ;-).


I think a program based on political debate should have a more even distribution of political views in the audience. I'm not sure why that reflects on my skin colour though.


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

although brand puts good points across , he's simply another 'celebrity - i use the term loosely for him' thats using the platform of the 'poor' and other issues like it to try and further his own career through the exposure it creates.

lets face the truth , he a 5hit comedian and a 5hit actor who needs all the help he can get.


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> How does that make him a hypocrite? He just ****ed somebody. I hate the monarchy but I'd still.**** half.of it


Kate Middleton would get it


----------



## Alanricksnape (Apr 5, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> How can we bring change without that attitude? "excuse me Mr prime minister we don't want this system anymore can you give your money back and stop telling everyone what to do now please Mr, but we will still vote for you" lol. I don't think it's gonna work like that mate. I think the way it's gonna work is that voting stations will be trashed and set in fire, and the streets of parliament are gonna have a few dozen million people on them. Nobody gives up a country with anything less imo. I don't think we are near that stage yet, another generation or 2 at most I'd guess.


That's not what I was saying mate. I was saying that if most people like a certain party's policies the most but won't vote for them because they don't think they will win, then how could they ever stand a chance. Everyone should vote on policies not on who has the most power and sway. I wasn't talking about voting for the same party or PM.


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

You have to hand it to Tekkers, he knows how to get Gen Con talking. This place would be boring without these threads

Edit = and Zyzz threads.


----------



## mymumbeatsme (Sep 12, 2014)

IC1 said:


> I think a program based on political debate should have a more even distribution of political views in the audience. I'm not sure why that reflects on my skin colour though.


The sort of White individual who's political identity is informed by their skin colour would likely hold the sort of views you have expressed (anti-communism etc). I am not knocking it. I consider myself a European Identitarian myself. I just chuckle when I see others like me.


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

mymumbeatsme said:


> The sort of White individual who's political identity is informed by their skin colour would likely hold the sort of views you have expressed (anti-communism etc). I am not knocking it. I consider myself a European Identitarian myself. I just chuckle when I see others like me.


Is your political identity informed by the fact your mother beats you? It's just a forum name, because I'm not very imaginative.

Edit = I am anti communism though lol


----------



## mymumbeatsme (Sep 12, 2014)

IC1 said:


> Is your political identity informed by the fact your mother beats you? It's just a forum name, because I'm not very imaginative.
> 
> Edit = I am anti communism though lol


Yes.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

IC1 said:


> You have to hand it to Tekkers, he knows how to get Gen Con talking. This place would be boring without these threads
> 
> Edit = and Zyzz threads.


Agree, if I see he isn't logged onto UKM, I know im goinna have to do some work at work...**** that


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

IGotTekkers said:


> How does that make him a hypocrite? He just ****ed somebody. I hate the monarchy but I'd still.**** half.of it


I'd fvck half of them as well but I wouldn't go into a long term relationship with any of them as I wouldn't want to be aligned to and associated with their views.


----------



## mymumbeatsme (Sep 12, 2014)

spudsy said:


> I'd fvck half of them as well but I wouldn't go into a long term relationship with any of them as I wouldn't want to be aligned to and associated with their views.


Subversion from within.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

vtec_yo said:


> But who's he trying to appeal to? Because as far as I can tell, the only people who actually listen to what he says are all bandwagoners who have no idea what the word revolution even means.
> 
> As much as I hate to say it, the country would not work without a government. Maybe back when people respected each other yes, but now it'd be like rats in a barrel.


We don't know that mate. Besides nobody is talking about no government. There could always be a real democratic system that doesn't allow the top earners and multi Billion companies to dodge tax legally through lobbying while us at the bottom get shafted 20-40%. The average family in the UK has to work a 50 hour week and still barely covers their rent, taxes and utilities. We literally spend most.of our lives working to make other people rich, doesn't anybody else think that's a massive fundamental problem that needs fixing? Or are you all happy to just say 'thats the way it is, **** you if you don't like it'?

Nobody can say that the current system we have is even close to optimal, so why isn't everybody standing up together to do something? Are we all really that submissive we just roll over and accept it? It's not about Russell Brand it's about the issues he's bringing up which effect all of us.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

mymumbeatsme said:


> Subversion from within.


How do you know what her personal views are?


----------



## mymumbeatsme (Sep 12, 2014)

This thread is all a bit silly.

Even if Brand did put himself out there as a figurehead for political change (which I don't think he does), it would not detract from his point of mass localisation. At the moment everything is centralised and amassed in webs of bureaucracy and corporate rule. Russell is attempting to encourage communities to take political struggle into their own hands and not defer issues to a class of corporate puppets spurred solely by the profit motive.

In this case it is not a case of who is spreading the message, but instead what local communities can do to effect change. Why isn't this message empowering to everyone? The answer is not in the ballot box, it's in activism and proactivity on the regional level.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

TommyBananas said:


> Absolutely cannot wait. Brand is a very smart individual, I struggle to see why people actually dislike the message he puts across - well actually, they don't dislike the message, they just dislike his character which proves his point about media manipulation even more so.
> 
> Started reading his book this week, quite good and amusing.


Me too mate I don't understand how anyone can be against freedom and equality, better social and economic conditions and slate anyone that advocates it. I don't have millions in the bank, I'm not famous but even when I have voiced my disdain and worries of the current system I'm.shot down and attacked. People just must be sadists, what other reason could it be?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

mymumbeatsme said:


> This thread is all a bit silly.
> 
> Even if Brand did put himself out there as a figurehead for political change (which I don't think he does), it would not detract from his point of mass localisation. At the moment everything is centralised and amassed in webs of bureaucracy and corporate rule. Russell is attempting to encourage communities to take political struggle into their own hands and not defer issues to a class of corporate puppets spurred solely by the profit motive.
> 
> In this case it is not a case of who is spreading the message, but instead what local communities can do to effect change. Why isn't this message empowering to everyone? The answer is not in the ballot box, it's in activism and proactivity on the regional level.


Exactly! We ALL need to do more, together. But the government still needs to be challenged for their corruption and agendas. The responsibility ultimately relies on us, the people.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

TommyBananas said:


> This is similar to what I've said to my own family, I'll try type the words out lol.
> 
> "How can you be so resistant to the idea of loving everyone for who they are, and everyone being able to live a physical life of joy rather than in fear and poverty?"
> 
> ...


But brand is reporting it and supporting it, for that alone he is a saint in my eye's.

Look on youtube for 'stephan molyneux' he's a philosophical anarchist and very very wise, I don't agree with everything he saysbbut his analogies of government and society and how he breaks it down is outstanding. Give him a watch


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> Exactly! We ALL need to do more, together.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

TommyBananas said:


> Absolutely cannot wait. Brand is a very smart individual, I struggle to see why people actually dislike the message he puts across - well actually, they don't dislike the message, *they just dislike his character which proves his point about media manipulation even more so*.
> 
> Started reading his book this week, quite good and amusing.


think he did that himself, when using the media to make a disgusting phone message to an elderly man about his grand daughter


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> I forgot humans are never allowed to make mistakes, humans are perfect.
> 
> Look, this does NOT remove the validity of the message he is sharing - this does not make him wrong (or right).


I think his point was that people disliking his character doesn't prove media manipulation what-so-ever....

Him doing things like that in the past have given people something to go by when choosing to dislike his character.

Similarly, there are people that have read his books, listened to some of his podcasts / YouTube Video's and his stand-ups and decided they dislike him. Again, nothing to do with media manipulation.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

IC1 said:


> I think his point was that people disliking his character doesn't prove media manipulation what-so-ever....
> 
> Him doing things like that in the past have given people something to go by when choosing to dislike his character.
> 
> Similarly, there are people that have read his books, listened to some of his podcasts / YouTube Video's and his stand-ups and decided they dislike him. Again, nothing to do with media manipulation.


It is media manipulation when the media draws attention.to.Russell and not the issues which he is trying to address


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> But people who dislike him, are ignoring his message through the dislike for his 'character' - that is the insanity of it, is my point. If someone else was saying it they would probably agree, that's what annoys the hell out of me.
> 
> It's also no secret though that the media do use their power to make him into the publics enemy, even if some of it was "done by himself"


His message is intertwined with his character. In the way that he doesn't let anyone else speak. In the way that whenever he is prompted to go a bit deeper he goes off on unrelated tangents about corporate control and the imbalance of wealth distribution, be it related to the question or not. He uses words he thinks most people won't understand (and they don't) in order to hide behind what is really a lack of anything substantial to say.

Politicians (and I know I know, he's not trying to be one, I'm using this to make a point) rely on getting votes from the public, primarily based on their character.

You can have the best message in the world, if people don't like your character or the way you deliver it, you aren't going to get very far.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

TommyBananas said:


> This is similar to what I've said to my own family, I'll try type the words out lol.
> 
> "How can you be so resistant to the idea of loving everyone for who they are, and everyone being able to live a physical life of joy rather than in fear and poverty?"
> 
> ...


Like what?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

TommyBananas said:


> Violent scenes as thousands of students gather in London to demonstrate against university tuition fees - London - News - London Evening Standard
> 
> I could look and find plenty more, but when this happened I went through the BBC and it was very very very hidden (why would this be hidden? Look at the chaos)
> 
> ...


To be fair i saw both of those stories in the news.

I work in the City and knew about the student protests here, think i saw the Warwick one in the Daily Mail (remember watching the video) which i read online, i read two physical newspapers a day as i have a 3.5 hour commute for work.

Just because you didn't hear about it doesn't mean it's not reported, i'm sure there's loads of stuff that isn't deemed news worthy if there is other big stories to report on, it's not a big conspiracy.


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

Is there anyone here that actually works in media that can confirm whether they are controlled by a higher power within the government to discredit Russell Brand and hide stories that make the government look bad?

I'm interested to hear from people that work in the media, not people that have watched a few YouTube conspiracy video's that are trying to educate us "brainwashed" individuals.

These organisations are actually staffed by everyday people, not some government controlled robots, so I'm sure they will be able to speak out if this is going on.


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> it is not up for debate that the media controls how people think and what the majority see, and that the media is full of lies to make people fight against each other.


You are joking, aren't you? Where do you get your authority from, oh mighty advanced being?


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> Ok, the media is the truth. You win.


Did I say it was? I'm questioning where the supreme source of knowledge comes from that states it's not open for debate that the media is "full of lies" that make people fight against each other.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

TommyBananas said:


> There is no bigger stories to report on than what was happening in that first link, that is my point.
> 
> Now, you may have known about them and you 'think' you saw the Warwick one.
> 
> ...


Well that's your opinion.

Of course the media can influence the public, but they're not brainwashing the masses are they!


----------



## andyebs (Aug 14, 2013)

looking forward to this im big fan of brand and have to agree with most of what he says simply cos have sense



IGotTekkers said:


> Question time tomorrow night. If they let brand be free to speak I think it has the potential to be one of the best political debates we have had in a while.
> 
> Is anybody looking forward to it as much as I am?


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

I wonder if Farage will ask all the foreigners and blacks to leave the country like Nick Griffin did. Lol


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

I don't think Farage will get a word in edgeways. Like I said, I don't favour one over the other, but we all know this will be the Russell Brand show, where he uses big words and sentences that stupid people think are smart, whilst answering every question with "Do you trust the government?"


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

barsnack said:


> problem is, too much Democracy and freedom of speech can be a bad thing....incredibly difficult to find a common ground...Britain and Ireland have a democratic working system...most likely faults with it....but the highest achievers do achieve more financially etc, and that's how it should be....Communism or light forms, don't work...and I don't want to work my ass off, to earn the same as some **** who never applied himself


spot on. but the lefties want us all to be equal. just because you are born dont give a right to nothing. i loved Thatchers quote...ask not what your country can do for you, but what you can do for your country.

if tekkers is p1ssed of at his salary and lot in lifemayi suggest he works harder.


----------



## jason7474utd (Oct 12, 2010)

the reason no one likes what hes saying isnt because we dont care or are defending the problems within sociaty but its the fact that here you have a guy who has made millions upon millions out of the very system hes trying to revolt against.

He doesnt give 2 5hits about what hes saying and half of his rants and videos are more than likely written and staged. Yes i take my hat of to him and his pr company for opening up to a whole new audiance to go and buy his book but if anyone thinks he gives a crap about the working man you sadly mistaken.

Its the same as bono and bob geldof going on the tv telling us we should be donating our hard earned cash to africa, or stop buying so many things to help with global warming all the while sat in there million pound mansions with bank accounts bigger than small countries its hypocritical


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

TommyBananas said:


> I forgot humans are never allowed to make mistakes, humans are perfect.
> 
> Look, this does NOT remove the validity of the message he is sharing - this does not make him wrong (or right).


lol, yeah mentioned the media being responsible for people disliking him...theres mistakes, then theres doing what he did to that old man....imagine if it was your grandfather etc, how you would feel...point being, everyone makes mistakes, but he did his by trying to humiliate an old man PUBLICILY....So people are right to think hes a bit of a dick


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Delhi said:


> spot on. but the lefties want us all to be equal. just because you are born dont give a right to nothing. i* loved Thatchers quote...ask not what your country can do for you, but what you can do for your coun*try.
> 
> if tekkers is p1ssed of at his salary and lot in lifemayi suggest he works harder.


think that was JFK's quote (which he actually stole of his old teacher if I can remember)...Maggie probably used it....great quote


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Question time tomorrow night. If they let brand be free to speak I think it has the potential to be one of the best political debates we have had in a while.
> 
> Is anybody looking forward to it as much as I am?


My biggest problem about Brand is when he gets caught out he tends to talk over people and take things on comedic slant to get out of jail.

I'm not fond of either of these chaps opinions politically, but both of them indirectly have been good for politics overall by disrupting this antiquated 2 party system than imprisons us all.

Not sure I'll watch, but I doubt it possible not to overwhelmed by it in the media the following day.


----------



## LeVzi (Nov 18, 2013)

I hate Brand, never liked him. I know what he's trying to do is right, but I cannot support a **** like him.


----------



## jason7474utd (Oct 12, 2010)

TommyBananas said:


> And this has been my point the entire time. Great ideas and a great message not being supported because you don't like him. Wow.


theres nothing great about what hes saying and the guys brain is riddled with years of heroin use if you think there his ideas you sadly mistaken its all been put together to sell a book that id stake my house on he didnt even write.

Hes not telling us anything we dont all ready know or anything totaly new and revolutionary its just the same anti capitalism crap thats been spouted for decades.

And heres the kicker yes capitalism isnt perfect but until some one comes up with a better idea its the best weve got because with out it we would all be out of jobs and even poorer than we all ready are


----------



## mymumbeatsme (Sep 12, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> hello character assassination.


Hi.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Douche vs Douche you mean


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

simonthepieman said:


> My biggest problem about Brand is *when he gets caught out he tends to talk over people* and take things on comedic slant to get out of jail.
> 
> I'm not fond of either of these chaps opinions politically, but both of them indirectly have been good for politics overall by disrupting this antiquated 2 party system than imprisons us all.
> 
> Not sure I'll watch, but I doubt it possible not to overwhelmed by it in the media the following day.


Case in point when he got confronted by that reporter the other day, he just resulted to name calling, great tactic that!


----------



## jason7474utd (Oct 12, 2010)

TommyBananas said:


> hello character assassination.


he isnt saying anything we dont all ready know every one and there aunts knows what the problems are the thing is that there isnt a viable alternative at this point all he and his pr team have done is latch onto a sore subject and exploited it.

nothing and i repeat nothing he is saying hasnt been said a thousand times before by people with a lot more knowledge than him.

All you have to do is look at his videos when hes challenged he has no answer but to belittle and talk a load of nonsense thats barley ledgable he has no great vision or message other than buy my book


----------



## mymumbeatsme (Sep 12, 2014)

Smitch said:


> Case in point when he got confronted by that reporter the other day, he just resulted to name calling, great tactic that!


But I thought the reporters point was stupid.

What does Russell Brand's rent have to do with the relocation of a working class community? If Russell is in a position to draw attention to these issues with his high profile, then shouldn't he?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

mymumbeatsme said:


> But I thought the reporters point was stupid.
> 
> What does Russell Brand's rent have to do with the relocation of a working class community? If Russell is in a position to draw attention to these issues with his high profile, then shouldn't he?


He goes on about the big corporate machine and the 1%ers but he is part of it all.

I find it all very hypocritical, like if the queen was extolling the virtues of communism from her palace.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

IGotTekkers said:


> Im.no halfwit and I don't have any problems so that's your argument stumped lol.
> 
> Here are some things that Russell believes in and advocates..
> 
> ...


I agree with some of those policies.Let him have the courage of his conviction.Leave his celebrity lifestyle,and enter politics.


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Do you not believe in a better distribution of wealth and fairer playing field between us and the big corporations?


How would you plan on doing this though? We have cooperation tax set low so supposedly companies will pay it here, people complain its too low. Most don't pay it here anyway, they pay in Luxembourg. Set it high and companie won't pay any of it here. Set it low and people complain. People always talk about the the big cooperations too, companies as big as Tesco's are in a lot of ****. You want to tax them higher? Watch how many jobs go


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Delhi said:


> spot on. but the lefties want us all to be equal. just because you are born dont give a right to nothing. * i loved Thatchers quote...ask not what your country can do for you, but what you can do for your country.*
> 
> if tekkers is p1ssed of at his salary and lot in lifemayi suggest he works harder.


Er,,wasnt that JFK?


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

essexboy said:


> Er,,wasnt that JFK?


Certainly was mate


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

What time are these two ****s on the box


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

It's easy pointing out problems, it take a real leader to talk about solutions and execute them though,


----------



## Cojocaru (Jul 30, 2014)

Couldn't watch the video, and refuse to follow this ****e, like sheep, especially with someone so distasteful as brand. It's also going to be a real shame, that tonight's episode will be totally ruined by this scumbag, I don't need no c list celeb to dictate the woes of our society.


----------



## mymumbeatsme (Sep 12, 2014)

simonthepieman said:


> It's easy pointing out problems, it take a real leader to talk about solutions and execute them though,


Which would be a valid point in this instance were Brand to posit his leadership. He doesn't. He explicitly says that he is not qualified. Instead I'd see him as a vehicle through which to get these issues into mainstream discourse.

We're talking about it so it is working. Just a shame people focus on him rather than the issues. Sure, he may have a few psychological issues and/or a Messianic complex that draws him towards all of this. But he's putting it to constructive use.

Much rather him do something positive like this than talk about stand up, drugs, and sex.

(I find that entertaining also, though).


----------



## Alanricksnape (Apr 5, 2013)

A video of police and security brutality at a peaceful student's protest over tuition fees was taken down from Youtube, only for them to show a cut down version of it to make it look like the students were kicking off.

The full version was uploaded to facebook and is now being shared. Link -



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10203420259484158



This is the sort of thing Brand talks about when it comes to the media. It's fiction and you are misled. Why are there people that are ok with that?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

TommyBananas said:


> "When I was poor and I complained about inequality people said I was bitter, now I'm rich and I complain about inequality they say I'm a hypocrite. I'm beginning to think they just don't want to talk about inequality"
> 
> says enough imo.


be nice if he put some money in instead of just talking patronising drivel.


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

Nearly time for the kick off lol


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Alanricksnape said:


> A video of police and security brutality at a peaceful student's protest over tuition fees was taken down from Youtube, only for them to show a cut down version of it to make it look like the students were kicking off.
> 
> The full version was uploaded to facebook and is now being shared. Link -
> 
> ...


because he is doing exactly the same, editing, misleading, posting his view as fact and distorting the truth - just the same as everybody else in the world does.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

IC1 said:


> Nearly time for the kick off lol


What channel and time buddy?


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

BettySwallocks said:


> What channel and time buddy?


BBC1 10.35


----------



## mymumbeatsme (Sep 12, 2014)

BettySwallocks said:


> What channel and time buddy?


10:35 BBC1


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

IC1 said:


> BBC1 10.35


Past my bed time, ill come back to this thread in the morning


----------



## Alanricksnape (Apr 5, 2013)

saxondale said:


> because he is doing exactly the same, editing, misleading, posting his view as fact and distorting the truth - just the same as everybody else in the world does.


Have you even watched him at all? He quotes directly from mainstream media outlets. How have you managed to conclude that he is editing and misleading? He would be worse off if the government increased taxes for the rich which is something that he is FOR not against. The video I linked isnt edited, it is just the full version. But this wasnt shown in mainstream media. Oh, but thats acceptable because, according to you, everybody in the world is full of **** too. Brilliant.


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

BBC One Steam here if you don't watch TV: BBC iPlayer - Watch BBC One live


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

Alanricksnape said:


> Have you even watched him at all? He quotes directly from mainstream media outlets. How have you managed to conclude that he is editing and misleading? He would be worse off if the government increased taxes for the rich which is something that he is FOR not against. The video I linked isnt edited, it is just the full version. But this wasnt shown in mainstream media. Oh, but thats acceptable because, according to you, everybody in the world is full of **** too. Brilliant.


so you don't think the 40% rate is enough? E.g

someone gets paid 1 million a year, they pay nearly 400,000 a year in tax, say they work for 10 years thats 6 mil they're left with, then they pay over 2 mil in inheritance tax. So they've paid 6 million in tax and their spouse is left with 4 million. Thats without even going into vat etc. You don't think thats high enough? Shall all intelligent people just work for free so we can pay for the 2 Ed's voters to sit at home?


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

dann19900 said:


> so you don't think the 40% rate is enough? E.g
> 
> someone gets paid 1 million a year, they pay nearly 400,000 a year in tax, say they work for 10 years thats 6 mil they're left with, then they pay over 2 mil in inheritance tax. So they've paid 6 million in tax and their spouse is left with 4 million. Thats without even going into vat etc. You don't think thats high enough? Shall all intelligent people just work for free so we can pay for the 2 Ed's voters to sit at home?


Agree with this. Why the **** should you be punished even more for being an achiever? People at the top have (generally, there are of course exceptions) worked hard to get there. By increasing taxes on them, the message you're giving out is really, "Don't bother working hard. Sit on your ****, have some kids, you'll be given a flat and a free existence by our government (who are sh1t BTW, down with them, etc, etc) and let those that do work hard pay for it all."

Fk me I think we've got our distribution of wealth already. Take a look around. There are people working 40 hours a week that earn less money than benefit scrounging criminals!!


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

What would be a better message to spread is to take some responsibility for your own life.

There are a legion of stories of people coming from disadvantaged backgrounds, working their way up through hard graft to earn a good living.

One is on our TV every week, looking for desperate hopeful business partners (Yes, The Apprentice).

Spreading a message of blame, a message where it is everyone else's fault, where the Government is responsible for all problems, is not empowering in the slightest.


----------



## Alanricksnape (Apr 5, 2013)

dann19900 said:


> so you don't think the 40% rate is enough? E.g
> 
> someone gets paid 1 million a year, they pay nearly 400,000 a year in tax, say they work for 10 years thats 6 mil they're left with, then they pay over 2 mil in inheritance tax. So they've paid 6 million in tax and their spouse is left with 4 million. Thats without even going into vat etc. You don't think thats high enough? Shall all intelligent people just work for free so we can pay for the 2 Ed's voters to sit at home?


This isnt about rich individuals its about rich businesses and corporations that either avoid tax or pay lobbyists to allow them to use a tax code which means they pay greatly reduced tax rates. Someone who has 1 million pounds isnt even considered that rich anymore. I know Brand will be worth far more. And he will be effected if they bring in the Mansion tax. However if the large corporations didnt evade tax or pay lobbyists to get a different tax code, the rest of us wouldnt need to be taxed so much, including rich individuals. Its not all about down with corporations. There wouldnt be an issue if they contributed properly back after profiting from our custom.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

dann19900 said:


> so you don't think the 40% rate is enough? E.g
> 
> someone gets paid 1 million a year, they pay nearly 400,000 a year in tax, say they work for 10 years thats 6 mil they're left with, then they pay over 2 mil in inheritance tax. So they've paid 6 million in tax and their spouse is left with 4 million. Thats without even going into vat etc. You don't think thats high enough? Shall all intelligent people just work for free so we can pay for the 2 Ed's voters to sit at home?


Have to agree with this aswell. The top 1% of earners paid over 1/3rd of all income tax last year. The welfare state is still the biggest burden on this country. Don't ask me how to sort it out because I don't know, but hammering high achievers to pay benefits to those who (sometimes) don't deserve it isn't the answer.


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

yeah I don't particularly like the way the tax system is now, loads of people dodging it im sure but people always coming out with 'tax the rich higher' no1 realize people don't want to do more than 2 days a week basically working for free. Taxing big companies too, no1 noticed all the big companies going bankrupt. Loads of young mums popping out 2-3 kids aswell, costing fuking loads of money n no1 seems too bothered aslong as they don't go into double figures


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Alanricksnape said:


> Have you even watched him at all? He quotes directly from mainstream media outlets. How have you managed to conclude that he is editing and misleading? He would be worse off if the government increased taxes for the rich which is something that he is FOR not against. The video I linked isnt edited, it is just the full version. But this wasnt shown in mainstream media. Oh, but thats acceptable because, according to you, everybody in the world is full of **** too. Brilliant.


yep - every last one of us.

heard him on Radio2 the other day - "yeah yeah I`m rich, sue me, I want to help" the interviewer asked about something, Brand just jabbered on about his pet housing project.

had an agenda, used his name to get on the radio - no different to any one else.

the real philanthropists you dont know by name just deeds


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

essexboy said:


> The continuation of the media witchunt against UKIP.Every "question" will be specifically composed to try to discredit UKIPs Policies, and agenda and portray Farage as a tyrannical despot.
> 
> The media especially the BBC, are shi.tting themselves.


If the BBC are terrified of Farage, why do they keep inviting the bug-eyed clown on Question Time so often ?


----------



## mymumbeatsme (Sep 12, 2014)

Man, he's smashing it already.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

As expected - what an intelligent man.

I cannot for one second after even hearing the first 10 minutes how people can disagree with what he says or be resistant to it, lol.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

TommyBananas said:


> As expected - what an intelligent man.
> 
> I cannot for one second after even hearing the first 10 minutes how people can disagree with what he says or be resistant to it, lol.


he`s not intelligent, he`s just loud - my 18 year old comes out with the same rhetoric all the time. It`s zyzz for middle aged menopausal women


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

saying the same things everyone knows....just would love ihm to mention how he will tackle any issues, as supposedly is in his book


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

TommyBananas said:


> As expected - what an intelligent man.
> 
> I cannot for one second after even hearing the first 10 minutes how people can disagree with what he says or be resistant to it, lol.


Intelligent? Come on, any teenager could come out with the same stuff he is. I'm not saying I disagree with what he's saying but there isn't substance behind it. It's like saying ooh I want to end poverty and famine and I want world peace - that's all well and good, but how are you going to achieve any of it?


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

"What an intelligent man" - he has answered most questions with "blame the rich bankers".

Is the country overcrowded? Blame the rich bankers. Should there be more grammar schools? Rich bankers went to those and they are bad.

He is a one trick pony and you could see the fear in his eyes when the wheelchair bound guy started shouting at him. He must have been thinking, **** I might actually need to elaborate on something here. He's scared to stand for parliament because he doesn't want to become 'one of them'. He speaks with the authority of someone who knows better, but when asked to step up to the mark, falls behind "I'm a comedian mate, I'm a comedian".

Nice to see a reasonably balanced audience for once though.


----------



## Fishheadsoup (Apr 15, 2013)

Russel Brand just come across as childish to me. Yes he had some good answers, but tried to turn everything into a petty argument with farage

In all honesty I think a lot more of Farage now than I did. He didn't get involved in the petty bickering and his answers (especially to the nhs and grammar schools) were spot on.

Mad, as I was all Brand going into this lol


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

Fishheadsoup said:


> Russel Brand just come across as childish to me. Yes he had some good answers, but tried to turn it into a petty argument with farage.
> 
> In all honesty I think a lot more of Farage now than I did. He didn't get involved in the petty bickering and his answers (especially to the nhs and grammar schools) were spot on.
> 
> Mad, as I was all Brand going into this lol


Agree with this. He actually answered the questions, too.


----------



## havering (May 14, 2013)

Russel Brand just cracks jokes and uses faux intellectualism with complex lexis to wow some people, Farage is far more intelligent he knocks spots off him when it comes to politics.


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

camilla came across as very intelligent, brand spouted usual drivel that we all know, labour are a joke and farage presented himself well with articulated answers


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

havering said:


> Russel Brand just cracks jokes and uses faux intellectualism with complex lexis to wow some people, Farage is far more intelligent he knocks spots off him when it comes to politics.


Well one is a professional politician and the other is a comedian. It's not surprising.

I don't think Brand did too well - overall though, it was just a bit boring.


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

havering said:


> Russel Brand just cracks jokes and uses faux intellectualism with complex lexis to wow some people, Farage is far more intelligent he knocks spots off him when it comes to politics.


totallý agree, brand appeals to certain groups ofpeople (usually leftie, conspiracy theory, protester mob)

infact the woman with blue hair sums up his typical supporter very well.


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

The best bit was, you could see it in some audience members eyes, when Farage actually gave a good answer and they refused to clap, they were thinking '**** he's actually making some sense here, I only came to mindlessly smile and clap at everything that comes out of Brands mouth"


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

that woman with blue hair was summin else, gobsh1te!


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

havering said:


> Russel Brand just cracks jokes and uses faux intellectualism with complex lexis to wow some people, Farage is far more intelligent he knocks spots off him when it comes to politics.


But what farage says is wrong lol.

For example, our country isn't overcrowded.. Sure there isn't enough gp's and schools, so wouldn't the solution (which was brands point)be to stop spanking 80 million or more and build some more school's? Let people have they keys to the hundreds of thousands of empty buildings up and down the country?


----------



## Fishheadsoup (Apr 15, 2013)

havering said:


> Russel Brand just cracks jokes and uses faux intellectualism with complex lexis to wow some people, Farage is far more intelligent he knocks spots off him when it comes to politics.


Totally agree. I liked the fact the audience seemed pretty anti ukip when Farage first spoke, by the end they were all applauding him.

Can't belive one women in the crowd was saying we need to vet immigrants to make sure where not letting in rapists or murderers and someone in the crowd had the nerve to shout that's racist! How the **** is that a racist comment.

What you betting the women who shouted that's racist, is in fact a racist herself and been waiting to shout that all night.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

IC1 said:


> that woman with blue hair was summin else, gobsh1te!


She's from thanet mate which is my yard. We got this pr**k farage here, vote must be rigged, everyone ****ing hates him lol.

She just wanted to be on tv


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

Fishheadsoup said:


> Totally agree. I liked the fact the audience seemed pretty anti ukip when Farage first spoke, by the end they were all applauding him.
> 
> Can't belive one women in the crowd was saying we need to vet immigrants to make sure where not letting in rapists or murderers and someone in the crowd had the nerve to shout that's racist! How the **** is that a racist comment.
> 
> What you betting the women who shouted that's racist, is in fact a racist herself and been waiting to shout that all night.


Lefties have a saying. "If in doubt, shout racist"


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

IC1 said:


> that woman with blue hair was summin else, gobsh1te!


racist, racist...thats racist, you are all racists. i hate you all racists, you and the bankers are all racists, hes a racist, shes a racist, you are all racist.


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> She just wanted to be on tv


Something her and Brand have in common then


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

I wasn't impressed with the show at all even by my boy Russell, he could have been alot better prepared but in his defense, he is not a politician and what politicians do best is to easily roll off bull**** to deciev you or confuse you. Russell doesn't do that and stood out like a sore thumb. I also feel those femimists hogged all the ****ing air time.


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

she reminds me of a few people on here. cant have an adult discussion without being called racist.

its about time a law was introduced to stop these idiots from walking the streets

opppssss thats me being racist isnt it?


----------



## mymumbeatsme (Sep 12, 2014)

I don't really know what to think about what I just saw.

As I said in my first post on this thread, I like both Russell and Farage, so it's not really a toss up between the two for me. I suppose I like the orderly masculinity of Farage and the throwaway recklessness of Russell's approach. Both have their place in politics I think.

Russell is very good at demonising a morally destitute and largely irrelevant political class, that's purely vestigal. BUT he really struggles with other issues that he fails to understand. Immigration pretty much sums this all up. Regardless of whether it's morally right or not to demonise certain segments of the population, the amass of change in such a period of time cannot simply be ignored. The behaviours of the 'banking elite' etc are largely mediated to us through the media, and so become a bit of an abstract concern. People who have lived in a community all their lives and experienced such momentous demographic changes have a more tangible gripe with society.

Farage gets this and focuses accordingly. Russell gets a bit lost in emotion and in what he sees as 'right', which doesn't chime with a lot of people in some instances. I also really disliked the way he linked everything back to UKIP, which really did emulate the 'punch-and-judy politics' he criticised.

Entertaining nonetheless. A shame that that's all politics is.

Just laugh at the spectacle.


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

IGotTekkers said:


> I wasn't impressed with the show at all even by my boy Russell, he could have been alot better prepared but in his defense, he is not a politician and what politicians do best is to easily roll off bull**** to deciev you or confuse you. Russell doesn't do that and stood out like a sore thumb. I also feel those femimists hogged all the ****ing air time.


he came across as he did because his arguments dont stand up to scrutiny....its easy when you dont have someone to challenge you (like when we produces his trews p1SH), put him in a real debate and he gets found out very quickly. i am amazed you fall for his crap as occasionally you come across as intelligent 

i thought the females were excellent tonight and were very smart and intelligent


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

mymumbeatsme said:


> I don't really know what to think about what I just saw.
> 
> As I said in my first post on this thread, I like both Russell and Farage, so it's not really a toss up between the two for me. I suppose I like the orderly masculinity of Farage and the throwaway recklessness of Russell's approach. Both have their place in politics I think.
> 
> ...


Good post


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

mymumbeatsme said:


> People who have lived in a community all their lives and experienced such momentous demographic changes have a more tangible gripe with society.


That is a great point that a lot of idealists are missing. There were people (plural) in the audience openly saying they directly experience overcrowding in their communities. That isn't due to political spin doctoring, that is their own experience.

and yet still people will probably say, "Oh no, they've been made to believe it's overcrowded by those evil bankers.."


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

anyone see that blonde woman in the crowd who hadn her hand up towards end, and bragged about making more money than her mate who went to a grammer school, and there was no ****ing question at the end.,.shameless bint


----------



## Fishheadsoup (Apr 15, 2013)

Delhi said:


> she reminds me of a few people on here. cant have an adult discussion without being called racist.
> 
> its about time a law was introduced to stop these idiots from walking the streets
> 
> opppssss thats me being racist isnt it?


You racist!

Joking aside, it does seem to be the easy answer to everything now days. You know in the coffee shop near us, you are not allowed to ask for a black coffee, it's got to be a coffee with no cream. My kids told they can't sing ba ba black sheep because it's racist, even though it's a sheep with black wool. So now it's ba ba woolie sheep.

It's people like that idiot women in the crowd that's the problem, who shouts it off at everything. Said it above and before, but the people who normally have an issue when you say black to something un race related, are normally the racists themselves.


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

i believe the vast majority of people are not racist, but its a cry used by the uneducated as soon as they start to lose an argument. i laugh at those who call racist on here. they know nowt about me or my friends and family lol


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Delhi said:


> he came across ashe did because his arguments dont stand up to scrutiny....its easy when you dont have someone to challenge you (like when we produces his trews p1SH), put him in a real debate and he gets found out very quickly. i am amazed you fall for his crap as occasionally you come across as intelligent
> 
> i þought the females were excellent tonight and were véy smart and intelligent


If you notice nobody challenged his claims of government corruption, because it can't be. The problem with current politics is its ****ed from the top, everyone's crying about the crumbs on the floor which is a knock on effect.

You don't train triceps before chest do we. We need to address the the foundations, the core, then isolate the smaller muscles  and government/corperate corruption is the very core of the majority of our problems such as low incomes, housing issues, health and education.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> If you notice nobody challenged his claims of government corruption, because it can't be. The problem with current politics is its ****ed from the top, everyone's crying about the crumbs on the floor which is a knock on effect.
> 
> You don't train triceps before chest do we. *We need to address the the foundations, the core, then isolate the smaller muscles*  and government/corperate corruption is the very core of the majority of our problems such as low incomes, housing issues, health and education.


basically what your saying is 'Politicans need to inject some Tren'


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

IGotTekkers said:


> If you notice nobody challenged his claims of government corruption, because it can't be. The problem with current politics is its ****ed from the top, everyone's crying about the crumbs on the floor which is a knock on effect.
> 
> You don't train triceps before chest do we. We need to address the the foundations, the core, then isolate the smaller muscles  and government/corperate corruption is the very core of the majority of our problems such as low incomes, housing issues, health and education.


but no one WOULD argue there is no corruption in government...cause of course there is. as there is in banks and large business and small businesses and with social circles and friends and family. We are all corrupt...as a species we all strive to survive. Lets be honest here...have you never done something wrong? sold a bit gear to a friend for profit, lied to a girl to get her knickers down, bumped a electricity bill, bumped the council tax, sold a car knowing it was on last legs etc etc corruption is everywhere and will always be there. its a fact of life.

most of the above you have mentioned doing on this forum, what does that make you? either one of the system you hate so much or at best a hypocrite


----------



## mymumbeatsme (Sep 12, 2014)

Delhi said:


> but no one WOULD argue there is no corruption in government...cause of course there is. as there is in banks and large business and small businesses and with social circles and friends and family. We are all corrupt...as a species we all strive to survive. Lets be honest here...have you never done something wrong? sold a bit gear to a friend for profit, lied to a girl to get her knickers down, bumped a electricity bill, bumped the council tax, sold a car knowing it was on last legs etc etc corruption is everywhere and will always be there. its a fact of life.
> 
> most of the above you have mentioned doing on this forum, what does that make you? either one of the system you hate so much or at best a hypocrite


Hmmmm.

Yes but there is a difference. Tekkers lying to get a trans cock in his mouth doesn't have the same societal impact as does a politician promising no military involvement and then carpet bombing arabs.

The issue is the means through which we mediate public sentiment. The current methodology is through elected officials that lie to get power, and then once that power is granted public involvement ceases for 4 years. Then these politicians are subject to zero accountability even in the most extreme cases: I.E. the blood of millions of Iraqis.

I can only see mass localisation as the answer, and the abolition of the nation state as we understand it. This doesn't mean no borders, but communities organising themselves. Tribalism in a contemporary sense. Mass democracy can never represent so many people properly.


----------



## LeVzi (Nov 18, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> And this has been my point the entire time. Great ideas and a great message not being supported because you don't like him. Wow.


So if hitler was doing the same thing, you'd support the ideas and message but forget it was hitler ? lol ok

Im not comparing brand to hitler, but I am saying brand is a **** for what he did to andrew sachs.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

QT has become a chance for the upper echelons of our government (national traitors) to voice their opinion through their puppets - lovey dovey students and inept political 'activists' whose immaturity is only partially obscured by their robotically programmed socialist/communist rhetoric. How on Earth the grey ones in charge think that televising the outbursts from a tiny brainwashed minority will ever change the minds of millions of free thinking, nation loving Britons is bizarre.

Merely abandoning the previous notion that talking about immigration is 'racist' is not enough, no action is being taken on these issues, all the things that people in this country really care about.

As for Brand? He should be in the audience with his socialist buddies, certainly not worthy of being on the panel, in fact the only sincere member of the room will undoubtedly be Nigel Farage.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Major Eyeswater said:


> If the BBC are terrified of Farage, why do they keep inviting the bug-eyed clown on Question Time so often ?


So they can bait him, and try to discredit him.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

IGotTekkers said:


> But what farage says is wrong lol.
> 
> *For example, our country isn't overcrowded..* Sure there isn't enough gp's and schools, so wouldn't the solution (which was brands point)be to stop spanking 80 million or more and build some more school's? Let people have they keys to the hundreds of thousands of empty buildings up and down the country?


No mate, its a vast baron land, that has barely been impacted on by civilisation.I enjoy wandering along its vast open highways in total solitude.Knowing that I can wander fro hours without having to interact with anyone.My kids have the choice of a plethora of schools, where the teacher has so few pupils they receive personal tutition.

I can wander into my local GPs surgery, safe in the knowledge that my GP will have the time to give me first rate medical care, whilst we enjoy a pleasant exchange, on how nice the weathers been.I then return to my huge house in beautiful grounds, that Im almost embarassed to own.Not being wealthy just enjoying the good fortune to live in a place that no one else does, and that I can enjoy completely alone.

FFS Tekkers get a grip mate.


----------



## Cojocaru (Jul 30, 2014)

Well I won't manage to watch this till 9pm tonight, sounds like brand bombed out again (pr1ck) and farage did extremely well.

Couldn't think of a better Xmas pressie than that :laugh:


----------



## PD89 (Mar 27, 2014)

IC1 said:


> Lefties have a saying. "If in doubt, shout racist"


That statement could just be turned around on itself.. Referring to somebody as a 'lefty' is a label used to discredit somebody in exactly the same way the label racist is.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

PD89 said:


> That statement could just be turned around on itself.. Referring to somebody as a 'lefty' is a label used to discredit somebody in exactly the same way the label racist is.


is it fvck


----------



## PD89 (Mar 27, 2014)

saxondale said:


> is it fvck


Please explain...


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

PD89 said:


> Please explain...


you would only compare the two if you were disparaging of the term racist nor understood the actual meaning of racist - in fact, your comment above demonstrates exactly why people talk about the looney left wing.

"ooh you called me left wing, you racist"

most people grow out of Brands utopian (but no one pays) fair (but fairer for some than others) free for all (but really only the poor pay) idealism by the time they leave uni. but in Brands defence, he does need to earn some money and he was never actually a very funny comedian.

nose in the trough he has


----------



## PD89 (Mar 27, 2014)

saxondale said:


> you would only compare the two if you were disparaging of the term racist nor understood the actual meaning of racist - in fact, your comment above demonstrates exactly why people talk about the looney left wing.
> 
> "ooh you called me left wing, you racist"
> 
> ...


I never went to Uni, and I wouldn't consider myself a 'looney lefty'.

It's just a term used to shoot people down, exactly the same as calling someone a racist. Instead of listening to what they have to say just call them a derogatory term and ignore them.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

PD89 said:


> I never went to Uni, and I wouldn't consider myself a 'looney lefty'.
> 
> It's just a term used to shoot people down, exactly the same as calling someone a racist. Instead of listening to what they have to say just call them a derogatory term and ignore them.


exactly - except one is a comedy name invented by the very people who get upset about been called it.

"ooh look at us, we`re left wing alternative comedians - bollox"


----------



## PD89 (Mar 27, 2014)

saxondale said:


> exactly - except one is a comedy name invented by the very people who get upset about been called it.
> 
> "ooh look at us, we`re left wing alternative comedians - bollox"


My point is that we will never achieve anything if we just label and discredit each other all the time.

I know socialism doesn't work, it's been tried and tested and it either leads to mass starvation or a society even more oppressed and tyrannised than before. But capitalism doesn't work either, cracks have started to develop in our economic system we've patched them up for now but they will get worse and all this was predicted , when capitalism was first conceived they knew it couldn't last forever it was a short term fix to a long term problem. It's taken us as far as it can we've reached it's limits and now it will start to work against us instead of for us.

What we need is a solution that ISNT socialist and ISNT capitalist. A hole new idea.


----------



## mgseven (Mar 26, 2010)

I think the BBC just take the **** with Question Time. Actually all the media outlets take the **** to a greater or lesser degree with the political coverage we get though it is possible these days to have access to many different points of view through multi channel television and the dear old Internet.

One problem I have with Russell Brand being on Question Time or any other political based programme is that he does not agree with the current system of democracy and states clearly he does not wish to participate in it. Despite this Brand receives massive coverage from the system he does not want to be part of. In my "conspiracy theory" moments I wonder why a voice is given to someone who advocates not voting instead of a person or group who are working to change the system we currently have.

I would much prefer to see someone like Ben Dyson being given a broader platform to talk about his groups ideas on monetary and financial change.

Could These 3 Simple Changes to Banking Fix the Economy? is worth a look if you don't know who Ben Dyson is.

Russell Brand comes across to me as having difficulty explaining concepts for changes he would like to see. He resorts to ad hominem arguements and other logical fallacies when he can't express himself. He is much like most politicians in that habit.

Nigel Farage raises some very interesting issues but at the end of the day he is about as radical as the Queen. He obviously works hard and has his agenda that appeals to many people across the political spectrum. Personally I don't agree with him, I live and work in Europe and feel we have more to lose than gain by being out of Europe, well I do have a vested interest on that issue.

Farage's stance on immigration is wrong. The issue to me is and always has been the distribution of wealth. Farage won't change anything there.


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

mgseven said:


> Could These 3 Simple Changes to Banking Fix the Economy? is worth a look if you don't know who Ben Dyson is.


One advantage of allowing more non-bank firms, such as tech firms, to get involved in providing current accounts and payment services, is that it would reduce the importance of banks.

read this and stopped reading. Paypal lol basically a bank who don't have to conform to bank rules, randomly decide to hold your money for 6 months. How does he think that will help?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

essexboy said:


> No mate, its a vast baron land, that has barely been impacted on by civilisation.I enjoy wandering along its vast open highways in total solitude.Knowing that I can wander fro hours without having to interact with anyone.My kids have the choice of a plethora of schools, where the teacher has so few pupils they receive personal tutition.
> 
> I can wander into my local GPs surgery, safe in the knowledge that my GP will have the time to give me first rate medical care, whilst we enjoy a pleasant exchange, on how nice the weathers been.I then return to my huge house in beautiful grounds, that Im almost embarassed to own.Not being wealthy just enjoying the good fortune to live in a place that no one else does, and that I can enjoy completely alone.
> 
> FFS Tekkers get a grip mate.


You didn't read the rest of my post then I take it.


----------



## mgseven (Mar 26, 2010)

dann19900 said:


> One advantage of allowing more non-bank firms, such as tech firms, to get involved in providing current accounts and payment services, is that it would reduce the importance of banks.
> 
> read this and stopped reading. Paypal lol basically a bank who don't have to conform to bank rules, randomly decide to hold your money for 6 months. How does he think that will help?


Interesting question, email them and ask them.

I think that they might say that Paypal are part of the current system they want to change.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

dann19900 said:


> One advantage of allowing more non-bank firms, such as tech firms, to get involved in providing current accounts and payment services, is that it would reduce the importance of banks.
> 
> read this and stopped reading. Paypal lol basically a bank who don't have to conform to bank rules, randomly decide to hold your money for 6 months. How does he think that will help?


True that, PayPal are ****s


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

mgseven said:


> Interesting question, email them and ask them.
> 
> I think that they might say that Paypal are part of the current system they want to change.


hope so, owned by ebay who pay the square root of **** all tax here lol. Interesting how they check tax in america but don't bother anyone with million £ turnovers for a vat number here lol


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

One of the most telling things for me was when Brand was asked to stand for parliament at next years general election and he replied that he wouldn't because he was worried he would end up like 'one of them' .... that to me smacks of somebody who is not convinced by his own arguments.

The only way to change the current system is from within !!


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

spudsy said:


> One of the most telling things for me was when Brand was asked to stand for parliament at next years general election and he replied that he wouldn't because he was worried he would end up like 'one of them' .... that to me smacks of somebody who is not convinced by his own arguments.
> 
> The only way to change the current system is from within !!


So I'm only entitled to state that Jedward are sh!t if I'm prepared to become a recording artist myself? I'm not a fan of Russell Brand but it strikes me that he is saying what much of the electorate are thinking. Maybe he doesn't have the answers, but he is still entitled to highlight what he sees as the problems.


----------



## andyebs (Aug 14, 2013)

spudsy said:


> One of the most telling things for me was when Brand was asked to stand for parliament at next years general election and he replied that he wouldn't because he was worried he would end up like 'one of them' .... that to me smacks of somebody who is not convinced by his own arguments.
> 
> The only way to change the current system is from within !!


if read into what brands says how can the system be changed from within if it benifits those within and not normal people


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

Ian_Montrose said:


> So I'm only entitled to state that Jedward are sh!t if I'm prepared to become a recording artist myself? I'm not a fan of Russell Brand but it strikes me that he is saying what much of the electorate are thinking. Maybe he doesn't have the answers, but he is still entitled to highlight what he sees as the problems.


Of course not but you'd look a bit of a numpty if you said you wouldn't become a recording artist because you'd end up sounding like Jedward.


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

spudsy said:


> Of course not but you'd look a bit of a numpty if you said you wouldn't become a recording artist because you'd end up sounding like Jedward.


TBF, I'd sound a lot worse, but they're still sh!t.


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

andyebs said:


> if read into what brands says how can the system be changed from within if it benifits those within and not normal people


It could be changed because if you got enough of the 'right' people in there who were incorruptible and stood by their views rather than lining their own pockets it would have to change, too many wrong 'uns in parliament at the minute.

I actually agree with some of what Russell Brand says, I just don't think he's got the conviction to see through what he spouts.


----------



## andyebs (Aug 14, 2013)

spudsy said:


> It could be changed because if you got enough of the 'right' people in there who were incorruptible and stood by their views rather than lining their own pockets it would have to change, too many wrong 'uns in parliament at the minute.
> 
> I actually agree with some of what Russell Brand says, I just don't think he's got the conviction to see through what he spouts.


how do think can change the people in parliment for the type of people not after lining there own pockets none of the big partys offer anything different from another

theres only one way to do this and thats vote GREEN do you see that many people looking in there direction


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Russell Brand was so unbelievably out of his depth. This actually has boosted Farage I think


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

IGotTekkers said:


> Im.no halfwit and I don't have any problems so that's your argument stumped lol.
> 
> Here are some things that Russell believes in and advocates..
> 
> ...


I wasnt calling you a halfwit.It was directed at a particular section of society, that denies any responsibility for their predicament.


----------



## Alanricksnape (Apr 5, 2013)

andyebs said:


> how do think can change the people in parliment for the type of people not after lining there own pockets none of the big partys offer anything different from another
> 
> theres only one way to do this and thats vote GREEN do you see that many people looking in there direction


Agreed.


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Brand smashed it


----------



## CAPTAIN CRUSH (Jan 11, 2014)

russel brand ?

pretentious pr1ck

one minute hes talking about his "ball bags" on big brother, next he thinks hes fvckin che guevara.

did have some good points tho and seems to be able to communicate well.

sorry, i just never took him. LOL


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

CAPTAIN CRUSH said:


> russel brand ?
> 
> pretentious pr1ck
> 
> ...


Brilliant!!!


----------



## CAPTAIN CRUSH (Jan 11, 2014)

mgseven said:


> I think the BBC just take the **** with Question Time. Actually all the media outlets take the **** to a greater or lesser degree with the political coverage we get though it is possible these days to have access to many different points of view through multi channel television and the dear old Internet.
> 
> One problem I have with Russell Brand being on Question Time or any other political based programme is that he does not agree with the current system of democracy and states clearly he does not wish to participate in it. Despite this Brand receives massive coverage from the system he does not want to be part of. In my "conspiracy theory" moments I wonder why a voice is given to someone who advocates not voting instead of a person or group who are working to change the system we currently have.
> 
> ...


cheers for the heads up on the website and dyson. interesting


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Watched it, sucked as usual. The audience was a little more balanced in view than normal but make no mistake: IF QT had just scooped up random people to come, the opinion would be vastly in favour of UKIP - anti-mass-immigration, anti-EU and PRO British.

All the people who want to 'redistribute the wealth' are just quoting from the communist manifesto of Marx who was a subversive p.o.s. who got kicked out of France & Germany after writing his anti-national trash with co author, Engels, another colossal cnut.

You don't want a capitalistic (profit driven) free market system? Then leave my country and go live in North Korea - the kind of communist military dictatorship you yearn for. Take blue haired mouthy freak with you and a stopwatch from the first time you cry racism, till the bullet you get in the back of your heads.


----------



## Normsky (Aug 29, 2014)

barsnack said:


> Brand talks ****....easy to talk about this and that, but he never offers any advice on how to achieve his revolution etc...Political debates are **** on Briitish TV..Never give anyone from a Party or view deemed 'extreme' the chance...mind when wonky eye Griffin from BNP was on...they just hounded him, gave him no chance to put his poit across at the start, then wen he did start making points, someone would label him racist, the audience clap and that was that.....would rather watch 'When Steph and Dom met Farge' (that's the couple from gogglebox)


To be fair someone who openly denied the holocaust, published books claiming jews control the world, has links to both the KKK, C18, claimed a black soldier only got a VC because he is black, publicly called for forced repatriation for black people born in the UK, argues homosexuality should be a criminal act and attended Hitler birthday remembrances probably deserves to be openly mocked.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Normsky said:


> To be fair someone who openly denied the holocaust, published books claiming jews control the world, has links to both the KKK, C18, claimed a black soldier only got a VC because he is black, publicly called for forced repatriation for black people born in the UK, argues homosexuality should be a criminal act and attended Hitler birthday remembrances probably deserves to be openly mocked.


unless he was a muslim - then he would be beyond reproach


----------



## Normsky (Aug 29, 2014)

GCMAX said:


> Watched it, sucked as usual. The audience was a little more balanced in view than normal but make no mistake: IF QT had just scooped up random people to come, the opinion would be vastly in favour of UKIP - anti-mass-immigration, anti-EU and PRO British.
> 
> All the people who want to 'redistribute the wealth' are just quoting from the communist manifesto of Marx who was a subversive p.o.s. who got kicked out of France & Germany after writing his anti-national trash with co author, Engels, another colossal cnut.
> 
> You don't want a capitalistic (profit driven) free market system? Then leave my country and go live in North Korea - the kind of communist military dictatorship you yearn for. Take blue haired mouthy freak with you and a stopwatch from the first time you cry racism, till the bullet you get in the back of your heads.


Karl Marx did not support the redistribution of wealth, they supported the abolishment of national boarders, states, government, monetary system and classes and race and gender oppression and an egalitarian system based on mutual aid.

How could they support redistribution of wealth if they supported abolishment of money as an idea?

So the option to being against capitalism is leave, that sounds like what an authoritarian state socialist would say, if you don't like it leave. That isn't how democracy works, if we had that attitude, slavery would never of been abolished, women would not be able to vote, workers would not be allowed to own property.

If you don't like people voicing their right to free speech, you can leave.

And by the way, I am a free market advocate, I am just using logic.

Also, where are you getting Brand and liberals support North Korea, who are not even communist, but have adopted the Nationalist ideology of Juche.

You are brimming full of defence for Nick Griffin who supported Gadaffi, who tortured and killed and oppressed an entire people, he was a self proclaimed socialist and funded the IRA.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Normsky said:


> Karl Marx did not support the redistribution of wealth, they supported the abolishment of national boarders, states, government, monetary system and classes and race and gender oppression and an egalitarian system based on mutual aid.
> 
> How could they support redistribution of wealth if they supported abolishment of money as an idea?
> 
> ...


unless your Nick Griffin.

two posts, two opposite view points - stella


----------



## banjodeano (Jan 9, 2011)

GCMAX said:


> Watched it, sucked as usual. The audience was a little more balanced in view than normal but make no mistake: IF QT had just scooped up random people to come, the opinion would be vastly in favour of UKIP - anti-mass-immigration, anti-EU and PRO British.
> 
> All the people who want to 'redistribute the wealth' are just quoting from the communist manifesto of Marx who was a subversive p.o.s. who got kicked out of France & Germany after writing his anti-national trash with co author, Engels, another colossal cnut.
> 
> You don't want a capitalistic (profit driven) free market system? Then leave my country and go live in North Korea - the kind of communist military dictatorship you yearn for. Take blue haired mouthy freak with you and a stopwatch from the first time you cry racism, till the bullet you get in the back of your heads.


Your country.? since when have you owned it?

so you are quite happy that hundreds of thousands of people are living in or near the poverty line, whilst going to work and only just managing to live in these times of austerity, while the money people who got us into this mess are making a fortune out of other peoples misery, the MP's voted to keep giving the Bankers huge bonuses, and also none of our MP's care little that big multinational companies pay any or little tax in this country, whilst the working class are chased for every penny they owe....doesnt sound right to me..?


----------



## 4NT5 (Jun 1, 2007)

I've got this taped is it worth a watch?


----------



## 4NT5 (Jun 1, 2007)

^^^^ taped!! I meant recorded lol still think I am using VHS


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

banjodeano said:


> Your country.? since when have you owned it?
> 
> so you are quite happy that hundreds of thousands of people are living in or near the poverty line, whilst going to work and only just managing to live in these times of austerity, while the money people who got us into this mess are making a fortune out of other peoples misery, the MP's voted to keep giving the Bankers huge bonuses, and also none of our MP's care little that big multinational companies pay any or little tax in this country, whilst the working class are chased for every penny they owe....doesnt sound right to me..?


I agree with everything you said, the government are treading on the poor and giving to the rich. My earlier comment read that the people in power are traitors, they are traitors to all British people as they only serve themselves and their rich multinational corporate sponsors.

Yes it's my country, I was born here and it's as much my country as it is anyone else who was born here and who wants prosperity to prevail to revitalise our national status.

The Westminster elite are the thorn in the side of this once great nation, if we had a people's government we would be better off, I mean if we are brutally honest - the only democracy we ever get is that tiny window of opportunity when we elect the next representative in local and national elections - everything and every decision from there on out is out of public hands and time has told that the pre-election manifesto promises are rarely if ever kept to.


----------



## banjodeano (Jan 9, 2011)

GCMAX said:


> I agree with everything you said, the government are treading on the poor and giving to the rich. My earlier comment read that the people in power are traitors, they are traitors to all British people as they only serve themselves and their rich multinational corporate sponsors.
> 
> Yes it's my country, I was born here and it's as much my country as it is anyone else who was born here and who wants prosperity to prevail to revitalise our national status.
> 
> The Westminster elite are the thorn in the side of this once great nation, if we had a people's government we would be better off, I mean if we are brutally honest - the only democracy we ever get is that tiny window of opportunity when we elect the next representative in local and national elections - everything and every decision from there on out is out of public hands and time has told that the pre-election manifesto promises are rarely if ever kept to.


I have wondered about this for ages mate, and i have slowly and sadly come to the conclusion, we dont have any proper democracy...its all just a sham mate, its all smoke and mirrors, it doesnt matter who you vote for, they are all the same...i am labour through and through...but we dont have a Labour party any more, they are all the same, Labour, a party of the working class, but yet they allowed big busuiness to get away paying no tax..and were supported by Rupert Murdoch for fcuks sake...one of the most powerful men on the earth....the money people call the shots, and no matter who we vote for, it wont matter didly squat..

Its time for us all to see the reality, and wake up to the fact the people of this country need to take control, and take it back...

I dont like Russel Brand at all, comes across as a right dick....but i have to admit, what hes saying carries a lot of weight, hes not saying he knows the answer, but he sure as hell knows the problem


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Normsky said:


> To be fair someone who openly denied the holocaust, published books claiming jews control the world, has links to both the KKK, C18, claimed a black soldier only got a VC because he is black, publicly called for forced repatriation for black people born in the UK, argues homosexuality should be a criminal act and attended Hitler birthday remembrances probably deserves to be openly mocked.


you on about Farge or Griffin


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Was found out today you know that fat disabled pr**k that went Gary at Russell? Only turns out to be the brother of a UKIP mp who was picked and asked to throw that question, he was a stooge. Question time is a ****ing fraud, never watching it again.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

barsnack said:


> you on about Farge or Griffin


dali Lama


----------



## banjodeano (Jan 9, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> Was found out today you know that fat disabled pr**k that went Gary at Russell? Only turns out to be the brother of a UKIP mp who was picked and asked to throw that question, he was a stooge. Question time is a ****ing fraud, never watching it again.


you got a link mate....


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

IGotTekkers said:


> Was found out today you know that fat disabled pr**k that went Gary at Russell? Only turns out to be the brother of a UKIP mp who was picked and asked to throw that question, he was a stooge. Question time is a ****ing fraud, never watching it again.


Bet he wasn't the only plant. It needs the gob****es to make good tv. Reckon the mouthy cow was a ringer aswell. Was more like Jerry Springer at times


----------



## mgseven (Mar 26, 2010)

banjodeano said:


> I have wondered about this for ages mate, and i have slowly and sadly come to the conclusion, we dont have any proper democracy...its all just a sham mate, its all smoke and mirrors, it doesnt matter who you vote for, they are all the same...i am labour through and through...but we dont have a Labour party any more, they are all the same, Labour, a party of the working class, but yet they allowed big busuiness to get away paying no tax..and were supported by Rupert Murdoch for fcuks sake...one of the most powerful men on the earth....the money people call the shots, and no matter who we vote for, it wont matter didly squat..
> 
> Its time for us all to see the reality, and wake up to the fact the people of this country need to take control, and take it back...
> 
> I dont like Russel Brand at all, comes across as a right dick....but i have to admit, what hes saying carries a lot of weight, hes not saying he knows the answer, but he sure as hell knows the problem


Labour party have not been working class for a few decades. It's possible to argue that John Major was the last prime minister with anything approaching a working class background.

Russell Brand doesn't offer anything substantial, like it or not Nigel Farage is offering many people a more viable alternative at this time. Farage has enough convictions in what he believes to stand up and be counted, don't forget it was only a few years ago that a former Labour MP, Robert Kilroy-Silk was elected to the European Parliament as UKIP candidate. he left UKiP after losing a leadership challenge.

It says a lot to me that the media allow Brand the platform that he has to basically say nothing and offer nothing yet there many groups and individual who have well thought out alternatives to the current system but are not given the same opportunities.

Brand may well be genuine in his convictions but if he is incapable of articulating them then he should at least help promote the people and organisations he feels can offer the alternatives. He has the platform to do this instead of telling people not to bother because nothing changes.


----------



## mgseven (Mar 26, 2010)

A little something a small group has produced on changing how we are governed.

http://reidfoundation.org/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/Commission-Summary.pdf


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 23, 2011)

The reason I like Russell Brand is because he speaks for the people. Yet the people are the ones putting him down.

Not everything he says is right but at least he's out there saying it on national TV, not just down your local pub or on an internet forum.

He makes good points when it comes to bankers bonuses, politician pay rises and unpaid corporation tax.


----------



## mgseven (Mar 26, 2010)

B.I.G said:


> The reason I like Russell Brand is because he speaks for the people. Yet the people are the ones putting him down.
> 
> Not everything he says is right but at least he's out there saying it on national TV, not just down your local pub or on an internet forum.
> 
> He makes good points when it comes to bankers bonuses, politician pay rises and unpaid corporation tax.


What are Russell Brand's ideas on dealing with these issues?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

B.I.G said:


> The reason I like Russell Brand is because he speaks for the people. Yet the people are the ones putting him down.
> 
> Not everything he says is right but at least he's out there saying it on national TV, not just down your local pub or on an internet forum.
> 
> He makes good points when it comes to bankers bonuses, politician pay rises and unpaid corporation tax.


why? who nominated him to speak on my behalf? who says "the people" wanted him to speak for them? I bet his pet housing project are feeling very patronised by now

Russell Brand speaks for Russell Brand plc


----------



## Leeds23 (Oct 2, 2012)

Funny how people say brand needs to offer an alternative. It's not really about an alternative it's just challenging ridiculous things set in place.

We say stop corporation tax loopholes... 'oh no we can't do that then we wouldn't make enough profit and we would upset people that we have connections/ties to/an invested interest in. oh dear a large corporation would only be half as insanely rich.. nope we can't be having that can we?

And I can understand why brand doesn't let some media and talk hosts talk. He's playing them at their own game. Their script is to play dumb, deflect everything and spout out lies and excuses, and make the other person feel uncomfortable - this is their job of which they are paid very well for, so no wonder they are experts at keeping a straight face all the while convincing the general public with lies disguised as explanations.

Anyone involved within big business/media/government/royals are all in for their profit/power firstly, we come 2nd in priority and our priority is only in that we generate profit for them.

I think some people get confused because of the conspiracy stuff getting thrown in the same bag, but a lot is just common sense to anyone of understanding and a clear perspective of human behavior on a higher level.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Leeds23 said:


> Funny how people say brand needs to offer an alternative. It's not really about an alternative it's just challenging ridiculous things set in place.
> 
> We say stop corporation tax loopholes... 'oh no we can't do that then we wouldn't make enough profit and we would upset people that we have connections/ties to/an invested interest in. oh dear a large corporation would only be half as insanely rich.. nope we can't be having that can we?
> 
> ...


until one becomes rich, then everything stays the same - which dumb radio presenter got him to loose it the other by saying "no, lets not move past your own tax dodge viz the over stated rent you pay yourself on your flat Russell and talk about some dumb scheme to rehome newts"

or similar

same pigs, same trough.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

saxondale said:


> same pigs, same trough.


Reminds me of Animal Farm:

"Twelve voices were shouting in anger, and they were all alike. No question, now, what had happened to the faces of the pigs. The creatures outside looked from pig to man, and from man to pig, and from pig to man again; but already it was impossible to say which was which."


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Leeds23 said:


> Funny how people say brand needs to offer an alternative. It's not really about an alternative it's just challenging ridiculous things set in place.
> 
> We say stop corporation tax loopholes... 'oh no we can't do that then we wouldn't make enough profit and we would upset people that we have connections/ties to/an invested interest in. oh dear a large corporation would only be half as insanely rich.. nope we can't be having that can we?
> 
> ...


you cant challenge ideas without oiffering an alternative....its like a girl teasing you about sex, then when you get her on her own, she has no idea what to do in bed


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

latblaster said:


> Reminds me of Animal Farm:
> 
> "Twelve voices were shouting in anger, and they were all alike. No question, now, what had happened to the faces of the pigs. The creatures outside looked from pig to man, and from man to pig, and from pig to man again; but already it was impossible to say which was which."


that`s where I got it from mate, nothings changed since I read that book for O`levels, keeping with which Brands just the smart cvnt that tries to get uniform banned, the one every school has every year who thinks he`s clever and talks well but really the teachers want to shut in a cupboard and throw stuff at


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

Brands are clever man, not because of what he says but how well he's managed to keep his career going, by effectively saying nothing...

All he's doing is shouting loudly to be in the spotlight, say what people want to hear and people will watch,

Nigel farage however spoke the most sense on that show and didn't talk in riddles or talk cr4p like the other MP's

And if anyone disagreed with what he said on QT then IMO are an idiot, he made clear direct points with solutions to problems,

Brand just kept shouting crap about bankers and money that weren't relevant to the discussion

FYI a I actually thought he had some brains until watchin QT and realising he just shouts over complicated words without a real point


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

In a way Brand reminds me of the Violinist Nigel Kennedy, they both have the same kind of "working class accent", & appear to really be just for the common man.

Both of them are really very intelligent & manipulative, but in a different way.....i

Has Brand found Religion yet, because I do wonder if that'll be his next move to gain a bit of credibilty with a wider audience, & maybe secure himself some sort of position.

Blair converted to Catholicism when his term of office ended. Then got his Middle East job. Twat tried to make some sort of moves in Thailand the other month.


----------



## andyebs (Aug 14, 2013)

b0t13 said:


> Brands are clever man, not because of what he says but how well he's managed to keep his career going, by effectively saying nothing...
> 
> All he's doing is shouting loudly to be in the spotlight, say what people want to hear and people will watch,
> 
> ...


well i think if anyone agrees with farage is an idiot

and its not crap about bankers and money as this is relevant to the discussion as this is where all the problem lies with education nhs and all way to fire brigade cuts all leads down to the rich steeling our money as he said take your attention away from immigrants and into the corruption is the rich ellite

also 2million brits in EU countrys and 2million EU immigrants in uk so hardly over crouded if we chcuked them all out and had to bring all brits back then still would equal out


----------



## andyebs (Aug 14, 2013)

latblaster said:


> In a way Brand reminds me of the Violinist Nigel Kennedy, they both have the same kind of "working class accent", & appear to really be just for the common man.
> 
> Both of them are really very intelligent & manipulative, but in a different way.....i
> 
> ...


brand as always said hes a beleiver in god


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Sums the prat up quite nicely

Disgruntled RBS worker writes hilarious open letter to Russell Brand after anti-capitalist publicity stunt leaves him hungry - People - News - The Independent


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

saxondale said:


> Sums the prat up quite nicely
> 
> Disgruntled RBS worker writes hilarious open letter to Russell Brand after anti-capitalist publicity stunt leaves him hungry - People - News - The Independent


Russells response to it was golden


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> Russells response to it was golden


Admit it, you want his babies.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

TommyBananas said:


> Russells response to it was golden


Did he reply? Never saw it - articles right, guys a bully.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

IC1 said:


> Admit it, you want his babies.


I don't even want children with my missus, so sadly not bro


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

saxondale said:


> Did he reply? Never saw it - articles right, guys a bully.






__ https://www.facebook.com/RussellBrand/posts/10152580039838177


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

TommyBananas said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/RussellBrand/posts/10152580039838177


nope - totally ignores the original article and talks bollox about stuff he doesnt understand - I can see why you like him then.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

> The mob upstairs at RBS who exiled you with your rapidly deteriorating lunch have had £4bn in bonuses since the crash. Do they deserve our money more than Britain's disabled?


hard working revenue generating bankers bad



> for many years I have earned my money (and paid my taxes) by showing off


lazy drug taking, offensive layabout good

its not what was said, its taken out of context and manipulated to make him (Brand) look silly, I`m just an electrician not a copy writer - see how easy it is @TommyBananas?


----------



## AndyWaller (Oct 10, 2014)

saxondale said:


> nope - totally ignores the original article and talks bollox about stuff he doesnt understand - I can see why you like him then.


It's apparent, even in the first paragraph, that he's constructing the reply around soundbites (taking money from the disabled) and like you said, vaguely offering a reply so he can say what he wants without actually addressing what the guy said.

Every country in the world has and will when we're all long gone, have people at the "top" who know how to fleece money taking it and laughing at us.

It'll never change, and in all reality, doesn't affect us.

I'd love to say to Brand, "Ok mate, sign all your money over to me and everything you say you want to change, will change."

Like those bell ends Bono and Geldof, they'd run a f**king mile.


----------



## banjodeano (Jan 9, 2011)

Can someone explain to me why they hate what Brand is doing, forget your personal dislike of the bloke, but why do you hate what he is doing..?

He's highlighting that the working man is getting stuffed, all our services are getting cut to the bone while the bankers who got us into this mess are still getting huge bonuses, companies like Starbucks are avoiding paying tax, whilst you and I get chased for every last penny...so what do you hate about that.? shall we just leave the things the way they are.? and if not, who the hell is going to fight the cause of the working man.??


----------



## AndyWaller (Oct 10, 2014)

banjodeano said:


> Can someone explain to me why they hate what Brand is doing, forget your personal dislike of the bloke, but why do you hate what he is doing..?
> 
> He's highlighting that the working man is getting stuffed, all our services are getting cut to the bone while the bankers who got us into this mess are still getting huge bonuses, companies like Starbucks are avoiding paying tax, whilst you and I get chased for every last penny...so what do you hate about that.? shall we just leave the things the way they are.? and if not, who the hell is going to fight the cause of the working man.??


Personally, I feel, like Geldof, he's jumping on the nearest bandwagon to keep himself "relevant"

Look at Geldof say, if he didn't waffle on about Africa, where would he be? He had a small success in the 80s as part of a band and when he tried to tour last, some gigs had to be cancelled because they only sold two tickets!

I just think with Brand, his one trick has been and gone. No-one thinks he's funny (if you ever saw the Have I Got News For You he was on, he was just plain embarrassing, asking at one point "to go for a wee"...) and his short stint as an actor seems to have gone.

Some people feel the need to always be in the headlines and he seems to be one of them.

It's an easy one to go for too, as bankers will always earn big money, it's just the way of the world, it's never going to change so there's always ammunition to keep him in the media.

"Fighting the cause of the working man" is all well and good, but if it goes tits up, it won't affect him will it?


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

AndyWaller said:


> Personally, I feel, like Geldof, he's jumping on the nearest bandwagon to keep himself "relevant"
> 
> Look at Geldof say, if he didn't waffle on about Africa, where would he be? He had a small success in the 80s as part of a band and when he tried to tour last, some gigs had to be cancelled because they only sold two tickets!
> 
> ...


"It's never going to change"

"It's just the way of the world"

This is the problem with the current mental state of human beings.


----------



## AndyWaller (Oct 10, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> "It's never going to change"
> 
> "It's just the way of the world"
> 
> This is the problem with the current mental state of human beings.


Go on then, how, in our lifetimes will it change?


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

AndyWaller said:


> Go on then, how, in our lifetimes will it change?


First by believing it can, cause it certainly wont with that attitude.

How anyone thinks living this way is fair, sustainable and 'natural' is beyond me.


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> First by believing it can, cause it certainly wont with that attitude.
> 
> How anyone thinks living this way is fair, sustainable and 'natural' is beyond me.


This is why lefties shouldn't ever get power,

Yes it's unfair, yes it's **** for the majority of people but a utopia where everyone is equal wouldn't ever work,

The pyramid of wealth and class system works! Being jealous and trying to remove people at the top is a bad idea, however the spread of wealth could be fairer and responsibility could be spread higher up for cuts/taxes

People will always have a lot more at the top as it creates worth, if it was all spread equally the value of money would drop and everyone would be poor/dead, which lefties don't understand as all they care about is equality and morals yet don't understand economics and the monetary system that means we don't live the lives of people in Afghanistan


----------



## AndyWaller (Oct 10, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> First by believing it can, cause it certainly wont with that attitude.
> 
> How anyone thinks living this way is fair, sustainable and 'natural' is beyond me.


Ah, I've got to believe! Yay! Everything's all unicorns ****ting rainbows now!

I'm not saying it's fair, but, using history as a rule, it's always been this way so I'd say it's fairly sustainable.

In the past things have changed, racism, (some) sexism, but making rich people part with their money, has never and is never, going to happen.

Seriously though, without the vague answer you gave last time, how do you "believe" things will change?


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

b0t13 said:


> This is why lefties shouldn't ever get power,
> 
> Yes it's unfair, yes it's **** for the majority of people but a utopia where everyone is equal wouldn't ever work,
> 
> ...


It isn't about complete 'equality' - The wealth and class system absolutely does not work, destroying peoples lives to get to the top of this "class and wealth system" is not fair. THat isn't to say anyone who made it to the "top" has done it this way, but we all know it happens.

It's about the fact that no human beiing should have to live in poverty. This is a pointless discusssion regardless, the fact you said all they care about is morals and equality and don't understand economics and the monetary system (lets take a second to remember, the monetary system was created and doesn't actually exist).


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

AndyWaller said:


> Ah, I've got to believe! Yay! Everything's all unicorns ****ting rainbows now!
> 
> I'm not saying it's fair, but, using history as a rule, it's always been this way so I'd say it's fairly sustainable.
> 
> ...


Why do you think things are so bad as they are now? I'll give you a few reasons

work hours

materialism

advertising

"money"

media

now i'll break these things down.

Work hours - absolutely ridiculous, 5 days on, 2 days off, 5 days on, 2 days off - dead. For hours & hours each day, even people on here sayiing Brand is wrong, hes an asshole etc, i seee them complaining about the stress of life and work - well this is because humans were not supposed to be enslaved into a system that benefits a minority, but as long as you're getting a pay cheque and making eends meet and not being slaughtered in a street, you're just greatful? people don't even know who theey are, theey dont have time to identify with themselvees becausse of work, always kept busy and distracted

materalism - people will step on others for a ****ing materialistic item, people will judge their happiness (tempoarily), people will buy things to put themselves abovee others, or buy somethiing based off wanting to impress others

advertising - watch the tv adverts, nothing else needs to be said - "buy this, buy that" "You need this holiday to feel good" "buy this anti aging cream and make your imperfections go away"

money - lol

media - lol


----------



## AndyWaller (Oct 10, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> Why do you think things are so bad as they are now? I'll give you a few reasons
> 
> work hours
> 
> ...


For ****s sake, what is all that meant to mean?

There's no solutions to any any of the problems, you're just listing things.

Work hours: What do you want people to do?? I'm an engineer and I have to provide results for testing on cars. How can I run an accurate evaluation if I'm not there?? I am contracted to do 40 hours across the week, which I get paid for, it's a two way deal, that's what going to work is.

You're talking **** mate and you don't have any answer's to people's questions, that's why things don't change, you're very fast to point out the problems, but you haven't a ****ing clue what you want to do about them.

Edit: It's a while since I was at school, but I don't remember "Lol" being an accurate explanation of a subject.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

AndyWaller said:


> For ****s sake, what is all that meant to mean?
> 
> There's no solutions to any any of the problems, you're just listing things.
> 
> ...


So i should not point out problems? even though I have no instant solution?

The solution is humanity, compassion and a mental shift - but your attitude jusst SHOWS how difficult that would be. I try and stop myself having these conversations with people, because look how resistant you are to the idea of a faireer world, to people not living in poverty, people not being slaughtered and killed.

I'm out, peace and love my friend x


----------



## Carllo (Feb 14, 2012)

the world cant be fair and there has to be poverty


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> So i should not point out problems? even though I have no instant solution?
> 
> The solution is humanity, compassion and a mental shift - but your attitude jusst SHOWS how difficult that would be. I try and stop myself having these conversations with people, because look how resistant you are to the idea of a faireer world, to people not living in poverty, people not being slaughtered and killed.
> 
> I'm out, peace and love my friend x


Did you show any "humanity and compassion" in this thread - http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/food-diet-and-nutrition-info/283849-veg-suitable-diet-losing-weight-2.html - when you were telling someone to go F themselves and suck a bag of testicles.

You're all "peace and love" when it suits your argument, but you don't practice what you preach, which makes you a bit of a hypocrite.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> The solution is *humanity, compassion and a mental shift.*.............. because look how resistant you are to the idea of a faireer world, to people not living in poverty, people not being slaughtered and killed.


100% right Tommy.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

IC1 said:


> Did you show any "humanity and compassion" in this thread - http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/food-diet-and-nutrition-info/283849-veg-suitable-diet-losing-weight-2.html - when you were telling someone to go F themselves and suck a bag of testicles.
> 
> You're all "peace and love" when it suits your argument, but you don't practice what you preach, which makes you a bit of a hypocrite.


I forgot that arguing with someone about fruit and vegetables is comparable to destroying human lives. I am not exempt from ANY of the things I talk about.

I likee to buy new clothes to feel/look good, I like to have money.

It doesn't mean I can't disagree with it.

But seeeing as you want to point out telling someone to F themselves, would I do anything to this human being that would affect their life? Nope.

I get angry about things I'm passionate about and as I said, I am not exempt from any of the things I talk about, and I can absolutely understand I have my faults, problems and make mistakes in my life.

But please, don't compare humanity and compassion to talking about vegetables on a forum, thats a sign that you are picking at things to try and get a point across or discredit my opinion.


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> I likee to buy new clothes to feel/look good, I like to have money.
> 
> It doesn't mean I can't disagree with it.


Right, so even though a few posts up you mentioned materialism as one of our problems, you still live your life in a way that makes you just as materialistic as everyone else.

So to put it simply, not only do you not have any solutions to the problems you bring up, but you also live your life in a way that opposes the very problems you are so passionate about in this thread?

To be honest, that rubuttal has done very little to convince me you're not a hypocrite.

Peace and love X


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

banjodeano said:


> Can someone explain to me why they hate what Brand is doing, forget your personal dislike of the bloke, but why do you hate what he is doing..?
> 
> He's highlighting that the working man is getting stuffed, all our services are getting cut to the bone while the bankers who got us into this mess are still getting huge bonuses, companies like Starbucks are avoiding paying tax, whilst you and I get chased for every last penny...so what do you hate about that.? shall we just leave the things the way they are.? and if not, who the hell is going to fight the cause of the working man.??


While I agree they shouldn't be getting huge bonuses the problem is banks are companies and they want the best people for the job, if they don't pay bonuses then they'll move to another bank or move to a bank out the country. They're a company who wants to make money, do you think they all lose money on purpose? Similar to when people get annoyed with charities not spending all their money on the cause, charities are still a company and unfortunately people clever enough to be at the top don't want to work for free.

Completely agree with you on starbucks but simple solution is for people to not go there lol. Same as the comment I made re paypal in another thread the other day if you don't like the way they operate don't use them. Why moan at the government for not sorting it? Stop buying coffee there and they won't have a company in the UK.

The 'working man' if you're referring to what I think you are pays far less in tax than they cost


----------



## banjodeano (Jan 9, 2011)

Carllo said:


> the world cant be fair and there has to be poverty


and this shows how much people are brainwashed.? why should there be poverty.? its only if we let it happen ffs



b0t13 said:


> This is why lefties shouldn't ever get power,
> 
> Yes it's unfair, yes it's **** for the majority of people but a utopia where everyone is equal wouldn't ever work,
> 
> ...


You know something, i must be foooooking stupid, because i cant grasp this rational....people...WAKE THE FCUK UP..!!!


----------



## banjodeano (Jan 9, 2011)

dann19900 said:


> While I agree they shouldn't be getting huge bonuses the problem is banks are companies and they want the best people for the job, if they don't pay bonuses then they'll move to another bank or move to a bank out the country. They're a company who wants to make money, do you think they all lose money on purpose? Similar to when people get annoyed with charities not spending all their money on the cause, charities are still a company and unfortunately people clever enough to be at the top don't want to work for free.
> 
> Completely agree with you on starbucks but simple solution is for people to not go there lol. Same as the comment I made re paypal in another thread the other day if you don't like the way they operate don't use them. Why moan at the government for not sorting it? Stop buying coffee there and they won't have a company in the UK.
> 
> The 'working man' if you're referring to what I think you are pays far less in tax than they cost


No its not....make them pay their way, i have to pay my way.....if they say we will go abroad...well let them go abroad.....and if they did go abroad, Jesus, they are only selling coffee, not like anyone else couldnt do it...we should go to Joe's cafe down the road who is local and pays his tax


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

banjodeano said:


> No its not....make them pay their way


how?


----------



## banjodeano (Jan 9, 2011)

dann19900 said:


> how?


what you mean how.? is it impossible to do?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

AndyWaller said:


> *For ****s sake, what is all that meant to mean*?
> 
> *There's no solutions to any any of the problems, you're just listing things*.
> 
> ...


this made me chuckle....agree with it though

Think people like Tommy Banana (I hope that's your real name), and Brand may mean well, and say the things were thinking..but its all pointless unless you can offer an alternative system which works.....if you can instead of listing things, im with you


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

IC1 said:


> Right, so even though a few posts up you mentioned materialism as one of our problems, you still live your life in a way that makes you just as materialistic as everyone else.
> 
> So to put it simply, not only do you not have any solutions to the problems you bring up, but you also live your life in a way that opposes the very problems you are so passionate about in this thread?
> 
> ...


I said I am not exempt, meaning I still have temptation, I still have some social conditioning within me - but I'm very aware of this, I'm not blindly consuming.

It doesn't really bother me if you think I am a hypocrite or not, you don't really know anything about me other than the things I've written in these posts.

As I said it's pointless to have the discussion further, because you'll find any little thing to grab onto to try and discredit anything I say, no matter how right it sounds. You should write for a newspaper, or work for the BBC.

Have a good day buddy :-]


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

TommyBananas said:


> So* i should not point out problems? even though I have no instant solution?*
> 
> *
> *
> ...


that's the thing fella, by pointing out the problems without offering alternatives...then its just complaining...unfortunately, the real problem lies in HUman DNA, most are programmed to want to have nice things, be in position of power of others, have a higher standing in society...its flawed, but its life


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

barsnack said:


> that's the thing fella, by pointing out the problems without offering alternatives...then its just complaining...unfortunately, the real problem lies in HUman DNA, most are programmed to want to have nice things, be in position of power of others, have a higher standing in society...its flawed, but its life


"It's flawed, but its life"

Yep, if you keep saying that, it will be. I've said what the problem is, compassion, humanity, a mental shift is what is needed.

There are several alternatives in Brands book, feel free to go and read them, don't even need to buy his book, download it somewhere through a torrent if you don't want to purchase it.


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

banjodeano said:


> what you mean how.? is it impossible to do?


Well i don't know how to do it, you don't know how to do it and no government knows how to do it lol. Think every country would have to set the tax rate the same.Another problem is they do pay a fuk load of tax in vat,income tax etc. A lot of your 'average joes' don't pay any vat. Vat is a much bigger figure than cooperation tax


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

TommyBananas said:


> "It's flawed, but its life"
> 
> Yep, if you keep saying that, it will be. I've said what the problem is, compassion, humanity, a mental shift is what is needed.
> 
> There are several alternatives in Brands book, feel free to go and read them, don't even need to buy his book, download it somewhere through a torrent if you don't want to purchase it.


summarise how wecan go about this mental shift...I find it impossible it can happen, except through brain washing, and I don't fancy living in a North Korean State....if you state how, then let us judge....Brand can write all the **** he wants...unless he can provide examples where change in thinking created a more positive society, and they can be implemented into ours, then hes talking bollocks.....to summarise, he never mentioned these great ideas on Question TIME, and if his arguments carried weight, more people would be campaigning for them, and he would run for elections


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

barsnack said:


> summarise how wecan go about this mental shift...I find it impossible it can happen, except through brain washing, and I don't fancy living in a North Korean State....if you state how, then let us judge....Brand can write all the **** he wants...unless he can provide examples where change in thinking created a more positive society, and they can be implemented into ours, then hes talking bollocks.....to summarise, he never mentioned these great ideas on Question TIME, and if his arguments carried weight, more people would be campaigning for them, and he would run for elections


Plenty of people agree with Russell Brand, but it isn't about agreeing with Russell Brand it's about thinking for yourself, which the majority of the population does NOT do.

Because you find/think something is impossible, does not make it so.

Read his book, either that or just give it a rest.

If you want to and think that living life the way we currently do is what as humans we were supposed to do, all the power to you - continue to do so. Live how *YOU* want - but I won't live how others want me to live, and I'll make my own decisions. I didn't ask to be born, I didn't agree to laws, I didn't agree to working jobs as a slave & I certainly won't just bow down and accept everything as if its 'how it is'.


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

Haha this thread is typical, Tommy is doing what brand is doing, making lots of noise about things wrong with the world, which we already know but not offering any useful alternatives or accepting that the system they hate is very much needed to sustain our 'lifestyle'

Best example is the Green Party want to massively cut the defence budget, no one wants to spend money on it but if we didn't then people like Russia would **** us sideways for being soft..


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

b0t13 said:


> Haha this thread is typical, Tommy is doing what brand is doing, making lots of noise about things wrong with the world, which we already know but not offering any useful alternatives or accepting that the system they hate is very much needed to sustain our 'lifestyle'
> 
> Best example is the Green Party want to massively cut the defence budget, no one wants to spend money on it but if we didn't then people like Russia would **** us sideways for being soft..


And you're just accepting a system that is benefiting rich elites, and you and other working class people are paying the price for it, well done buddy. :beer:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

TommyBananas said:


> Plenty of people agree with Russell Brand, but it isn't about agreeing with Russell Brand it's about thinking for yourself, which the majority of the population does NOT do.
> 
> Because you find/think something is impossible, does not make it so.
> 
> ...


imnow starting to understand your surname...if that's the case, why don't you go and live in the wild, and live of the land...most people who don't agree to laws and live how they want, normally find themselves in Prison, doing exactly what the man tells them


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

barsnack said:


> imnow starting to understand your surname...if that's the case, why don't you go and live in the wild, and live of the land...most people who don't agree to laws and live how they want, normally find themselves in Prison, doing exactly what the man tells them


Ok. I shall question nothing, I will just accept everything how it is, I will comply. I will be the perfect machine/product for the system.


----------



## mymumbeatsme (Sep 12, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> Ok. I shall question nothing, I will just accept everything how it is, I will comply. I will be the perfect machine/product for the system.


Jeez. Finally.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

mymumbeatsme said:


> Jeez. Finally.


Enjoying it already. Doing exactly what I am told.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

TommyBananas said:


> Ok. I shall question nothing, I will just accept everything how it is, I will comply. I will be the perfect machine/product for the system.


good man, I knew you would come round


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

TommyBananas said:


> Plenty of people agree with Russell Brand, but it isn't about agreeing with Russell Brand it's about thinking for yourself, which the majority of the population does NOT do.
> 
> Because you find/think something is impossible, does not make it so.
> 
> ...


Good man


----------



## banjodeano (Jan 9, 2011)

TommyBananas said:


> Enjoying it already. Doing exactly what I am told.


Your wasting your time mate, some people need to look up to someone and live in a state of servitude for some reason....


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> Enjoying it already. Doing exactly what I am told.


You're a Good Citizen.....sure your name isn't "Winston Smith"?


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

A lot of people on here need to put their prejudices about Brand aside and actually listen to what he is saying. Yeah he may be annoying as hell sometimes and ramble on and use too many words, but if you actually stop and listen to what he is saying, he is completely right 99% of the time.

He doesn't claim to have the answers to the problems he is talking about but he is the only fvcking person getting out there and speaking up about the problems. We have all been manipulated by the media and corporations over the past 30 odd years. We don't have a voice anymore (or at least we cant be ****d anymore), I for one am glad he is raising these issues. It is then ours and the governments job to fix them! Not his.


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

funkdocta said:


> A lot of people on here need to put their prejudices about Brand aside and actually listen to what he is saying. Yeah he may be annoying as hell sometimes and ramble on and use too many words, but if you actually stop and listen to what he is saying, he is completely right 99% of the time.
> 
> He doesn't claim to have the answers to the problems he is talking about but he is the only fvcking person getting out there and speaking up about the problems. We have all been manipulated by the media and corporations over the past 30 odd years. We don't have a voice anymore (or at least we cant be ****d anymore), I for one am glad he is raising these issues. It is then ours and the governments job to fix them! Not his.


Nothing to do with his recent book sales and staying within front of the camera as his main source of income?

He's an attention seeker using this argument as a new career path, running a YouTube channel moaning about what's in the papers and the system isn't helping anyone but makes him money ..


----------



## banjodeano (Jan 9, 2011)

b0t13 said:


> Nothing to do with his recent book sales and staying within front of the camera as his main source of income?
> 
> He's an attention seeker using this argument as a new career path, running a YouTube channel moaning about what's in the papers and the system isn't helping anyone but makes him money ..


Jealousy mate.........thats not a good trait...hes done well for himself, a lot the knockers who cant stand him, need an excuse, they cant believe he has a social conscience...so they say he must have an hidden agenda....as a previous poster said, who else is going to highlight the inequalities in this country, and the one guy that pops up and speaks about it, ends up getting slagged off by the same people he is trying to help....who else is going to speak up.? the politicians? the bankers.? Royalty.?....see what i mean,?.............okay you dont like his personality....neither do i, he comes across as a c0ck, but i do respect his views on the inequalities of this country


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I think @funkdocta makes a real & valid point....& also to a limited extent so does @b0t13, even though their opinions differ somewhat.

Brand might just be out to promote his book, or get a 'position' in somewhere or other.

I don't really care for the man & maybe my personal judgement clouds my thinking, but he does actually say some good things.

Ok, so he doesn't have a solution -because as [MENTION=76140]@Tommybananas says, we need to change as a society -

but at least Brand is making people question what too many accept blindly.

I made a comment about "Winston Smith" the lead character in 1984.....look what happens to him....


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

funkdocta said:


> A lot of people on here need to put their prejudices about Brand aside and actually listen to what he is saying. Yeah he may be annoying as hell sometimes and ramble on and use too many words, but if you actually stop and listen to what he is saying, he is completely right 99% of the time.
> 
> He doesn't claim to have the answers to the problems he is talking about but he is the only fvcking person getting out there and speaking up about the problems. We have all been manipulated by the media and corporations over the past 30 odd years. We don't have a voice anymore (or at least we cant be ****d anymore), I for one am glad he is raising these issues. It is then ours and the governments job to fix them! Not his.


maybe if he lived by his views, then I would take him more seriously..and he wasn't so dismissive of others opinions...these media and corporations are the ones who brand can thank for his career...wasn't his film Arthur not funded by an investment firm from London, the same types of people hes rebelling against

but yeah. fair play to him for at least brining issues to a bigger audience...just a pity, he could be more indepth with solutions, or even practice what he preaches


----------



## Armitage Shanks (Jul 7, 2014)

latblaster said:


> I made a comment about "Winston Smith" the lead character in 1984.....look what happens to him....


Big brother is watching you!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Armitage Shanks said:


> Big brother is watching you!


Yup, Orwell was right. Everything we do is tracked & recorded.

We also have 'thought crimes'..."intent to commit"

Room 101.....that must be downing street!! :lol:


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

banjodeano said:


> Can someone explain to me why they hate what Brand is doing, forget your personal dislike of the bloke, but why do you hate what he is doing..?
> 
> He's highlighting that the working man is getting stuffed, all our services are getting cut to the bone while the bankers who got us into this mess are still getting huge bonuses, companies like Starbucks are avoiding paying tax, whilst you and I get chased for every last penny...so what do you hate about that.? shall we just leave the things the way they are.? and if not, who the hell is going to fight the cause of the working man.??


he`s no better than the people of firms he condems mate, he`s upto his eyes in tax dodges


----------



## josephbloggs (Sep 29, 2013)

watched this the other night was a decent watch tbh. don't really agree with either ideology but was a pretty interesting debate. comedy highlight ,brand calling farage a pound shop enoch powell lol


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

IC1 said:



> Right, so even though a few posts up you mentioned materialism as one of our problems, you still live your life in a way that makes you just as materialistic as everyone else.
> 
> So to put it simply, not only do you not have any solutions to the problems you bring up, but you also live your life in a way that opposes the very problems you are so passionate about in this thread?
> 
> ...


but Tommy used to work on the docks .................


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

banjodeano said:


> and this shows how much people are brainwashed.? why should there be poverty.? its only if we let it happen ffs
> 
> You know something, i must be foooooking stupid, because i cant grasp this rational....people...WAKE THE FCUK UP..!!!


its basic school years stuff mate - if everyone is equal no one will do any work - end of.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

b0t13 said:


> Nothing to do with his recent book sales and staying within front of the camera as his main source of income?
> 
> He's an attention seeker using this argument as a new career path, running a YouTube channel moaning about what's in the papers and the system isn't helping anyone but makes him money ..


It's not a career and his book sales are going to help people in the community. He's worth tens of millions already you really think he's been doing this kind of stuff his whole life as some lead up to a poxy book launch? Lol.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

banjodeano said:


> No its not....make them pay their way, i have to pay my way.....if they say we will go abroad...well let them go abroad.....and if they did go abroad, Jesus, they are only selling coffee, not like anyone else couldnt do it...we should go to Joe's cafe down the road who is local and pays his tax


Joe operates on a cash only basis mate, it was a bad year last year he had to buy the second top BMW on his barely over the tax limit income.

(he also leases the BMW back to the cafe for making deliveries and collecting goods from the wholesalers) looks like he`s going to make a loss this year - just the three weeks in Marbella at xmas then


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

funkdocta said:


> A lot of people on here need to put their prejudices about Brand aside and actually listen to what he is saying. Yeah he may be annoying as hell sometimes and ramble on and use too many words, but if you actually stop and listen to what he is saying, he is completely right 99% of the time.
> 
> He doesn't claim to have the answers to the problems he is talking about but he is the only fvcking person getting out there and speaking up about the problems. We have all been manipulated by the media and corporations over the past 30 odd years. We don't have a voice anymore (or at least we cant be ****d anymore), I for one am glad he is raising these issues. It is then ours and the governments job to fix them! Not his.


I`ve listened to him mate, I dont have an opinion on him as a person - his pet housing project, the problem?

its going to be taken over by private landlords and rents will have to rise

so what, that`s because too many people have been house blocking and holding onto social housing longer than their need - thats a scandel he should be shouting about not the investment that`s going to pay for my pension in another 30 years time.

he makes a lot of noise, doesn`t actually say anything, dodges paying his taxes


----------



## banjodeano (Jan 9, 2011)

saxondale said:


> its basic school years stuff mate - if everyone is equal no one will do any work - end of.


We're not talking about everyone being equal, we're talking about people paying what they owe..end of


----------



## Mike600 (Sep 6, 2014)

Russell brand is just highlighting the flaws in the system, we shouldn't expect him to come up with all the answers but he may make enough people wake up and realise how corrupt the system is and together solutions can be looked at. He's certainly made me question the media and how they manipulate stories to fit there agenda, I work in the building trade and lads there used to read the sun and never question anything in it almost like its the fu##ing bible


----------



## Mike600 (Sep 6, 2014)

I'm not sure I've added anything to this thread but the point I'm trying to make (badly) is brand is pointing out things that the average man would never question. Why should we except things are the way they are. We know there are inequalities why not look to fix them?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Mike600 said:


> Russell brand is just highlighting the flaws in the system, we shouldn't expect him to come up with all the answers but he may make enough people wake up and realise how corrupt the system is and together solutions can be looked at. He's certainly made me question the media and how they manipulate stories to fit there agenda, I work in the building trade and lads there used to read the sun and never question anything in it almost like its the fu##ing bible


Russel brand is highlighting the flaws in the system it suits Russel Brand to highlight -

what about him paying himself an over inflated rent on his own flat he rents from his own company based offshore to dodge tax?

he seems pretty vocal when other offshore companies do the same

its ok for Russel Brand to make money but not a banker?

its ok for someone in full employment to remove a house from the uk stock and deprive a needy disabled family of social housing but its wrong for that housing to be maintained by a private corp?

kids a hypocrite


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Mike600 said:


> I'm not sure I've added anything to this thread but the point I'm trying to make (badly) is brand is pointing out things that the average man would never question. Why should we except things are the way they are. We know there are inequalities why not look to fix them?


you want to speak to look at your average again mate


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

banjodeano said:


> We're not talking about everyone being equal, we're talking about people paying what they owe..end of


people do pay what they owe, or they go to jail mate.

see my comments above about RB`s tax advantage


----------



## banjodeano (Jan 9, 2011)

saxondale said:


> people do pay what they owe, or they go to jail mate.
> 
> see my comments above about RB`s tax advantage


loopholes mate...we should close them, but they dont get closed because they are p1ssing in the same pot, they are all looking after each other...and if Brand is on the fiddle as well, then he should he should come under the same scrutiny...

Doesnt make it right mate...


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

banjodeano said:


> loopholes mate...we should close them, but they dont get closed because they are p1ssing in the same pot, they are all looking after each other...and if Brand is on the fiddle as well, then he should he should come under the same scrutiny...
> 
> Doesnt make it right mate...


it doesn`t make it right we should be talked down to and laughed at by RB - you`re right mate, RB is only in this for RB.


----------



## banjodeano (Jan 9, 2011)

saxondale said:


> it doesn`t make it right we should be talked down to and laughed at by RB - you`re right mate, RB is only in this for RB.


Talked down? is he talking down to you/us? that is not how i see his comments, more like highlighting the unjust inequalities in our country


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

banjodeano said:


> Talked down? is he talking down to you/us? that is not how i see his comments, more like highlighting the unjust inequalities in our country


how does highlighting something everyone knows about inform anyone? he`s patronising mate and that`s why he falls flat when confronted with a Farage, Jon Snow or even Steve Wright on radio 2 the other afternoon.

ooooh lets use a big word and giggle when the heats on, no-one will notice, "no Steve, lets not talk about my flat, thats dull and doesnt help my pet housing project"

actually, no Russell, lets do talk about your tax dodge, subsidised tax funded income and "hollywood accounting" to borrow a phrase.

we dont need his voice to deal with the problem when he is part of the problem


----------



## Mike600 (Sep 6, 2014)

saxondale said:


> it doesn`t make it right we should be talked down to and laughed at by RB - you`re right mate, RB is only in this for RB.


I think your seeing RB as the enemy. All he's doing is question some of the things that go on, he even says question everything even himself and to think for yourself. Generally I'm not overly affected by any of the topics he highlights as I'm not **** poor or wealthy. I could quit easily coast through live with blinkers on but because of his YouTube videos I now want to know more and do my own reading from different sources. At the very least he's started a few debates on these subjects and that can only be a good thing


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Mike600 said:


> *At the very least he's started a few debates on these subjects and that can only be a good thing*


Can't upset the Status Quo....people don't like to think for themselves, better the Sun or Daily Fail do that for them. :lol:


----------



## sniper16 (Oct 1, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> Question time tomorrow night. If they let brand be free to speak I think it has the potential to be one of the best political debates we have had in a while.
> 
> Is anybody looking forward to it as much as I am?


Russell brand is a complete c0ck.


----------



## Mike600 (Sep 6, 2014)

Sorry to lower the tone, but he has smashed Katy Perry so =legend


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

saxondale said:


> how does highlighting something everyone knows about inform anyone? he`s patronising mate and that`s why he falls flat when confronted with a Farage, Jon Snow or even Steve Wright on radio 2 the other afternoon.
> 
> ooooh lets use a big word and giggle when the heats on, no-one will notice, "no Steve, lets not talk about my flat, thats dull and doesnt help my pet housing project"
> 
> ...


Spot on, yes there are problems with the system. Yes there are corporations who should be paying a fair share but RB is conning the masses here. A false prophet...he is part of the problem and dodging tax just like the bankers he shouts about.

People followng his words of wisdom should think carefully about how his own actions square up to his words.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

sniper16 said:


> Russell brand is a complete c0ck.


 Russell Brand, the man who has turned 'publicity stunt' into rhyming slang....


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Mike600 said:


> I think your seeing RB as the enemy. All he's doing is question some of the things that go on, he even says question everything even himself and to think for yourself. Generally I'm not overly affected by any of the topics he highlights as I'm not **** poor or wealthy. I could quit easily coast through live with blinkers on but because of his YouTube videos I now want to know more and do my own reading from different sources. At the very least he's started a few debates on these subjects and that can only be a good thing


he`s not my enemy mate - what I don`t appreciate (and why I keep posting about him) is everybody assuming he`s clever and the rest of us are fcking idiots, back at the start of the thread we said - he`s saying nothing that isn`t 6th form common room material

most of us grew out of it, he`s having a laugh at your expense, you just don`t realise it.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

saxondale said:


> I`ve listened to him mate, I dont have an opinion on him as a person - his pet housing project, the problem?
> 
> its going to be taken over by private landlords and rents will have to rise
> 
> ...


yeah you worry about your pension.... thats what matters! while youre worrying about that nonsense... (you will get your pension) the bankers and corporations are taking you for a mug! but that is pretty straight forward it seems......

dodges his taxes? you have just proven my point... ****ing ignorant idiots! read read read and educate yourself before making ignorant posts.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

funkdocta said:


> yeah you worry about your pension.... thats what matters! while youre worrying about that nonsense... (you will get your pension) the bankers and corporations are taking you for a mug! but that is pretty straight forward it seems......
> 
> dodges his taxes? you have just proven my point... ****ing ignorant idiots! read read read and educate yourself before making ignorant posts.


he admits to it - he pays an exaggerated rent to live in a property he owns to a company he owns that`s based offshore, his movies are paid for by tax breaks for the exact same big evil companies he sties to doorstep - you could say he`s just a tart

so, idiot, unless you live in a commune on a deserted island, never want to use the NHS (on of the biggest pension benefit companies in the world but hey, what`s investment matter) don`t want fresh drinking water, don`t drive, are so tough you dont need law and order or eductaion (again major pension investors) you`ve got your nose in the same trough as RB - your both full of sh`t


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

like i said the easiest way to make them pay is to stop using them. Google don't pay, wonder how many people log on here from a google search? ebay/paypal don't pay but you all seem quite happy to get stuff from there. Also make demands for websites to accept payment by them. Starbucks don't pay but loads of you buy coffee there. Vodafone don't pay, how many use them? Everyone seems fine paying bricklayers etc cash in hand though. That ok is it?


----------



## Armitage Shanks (Jul 7, 2014)

View attachment 163180


Russel aint saying anything new. I remember watching this in the 70's

I must admit I do find him funny, in a peculiar child kind of way :thumb:


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Delhi said:


> Spot on, yes there are problems with the system. Yes there are corporations who should be paying a fair share but RB is conning the masses here. A false prophet...he is part of the problem and dodging tax just like the bankers he shouts about.
> 
> People followng his words of wisdom should think carefully about how his own actions square up to his words.


oh come on! think before you post. he is a tax dodger himself? Im sorry, I didnt know you were his accountant. Like I said before just because he is an annoying cvnt does not mean he has a very very valid point! If I was worth £15m or so I would enjoy a very nice lifestyle but I would still know how ****ed up things are.


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

funkdocta said:


> If I was worth £15m or so I would enjoy a very nice lifestyle but I would still know how ****ed up things are.


You could probably rent a nice apartment on Hypocrite Lane next to Tommy, spending all your money on material things (made possible due to capitalism), whilst proof reading each others posts on how everyone else's attitudes need to change.


----------



## banjodeano (Jan 9, 2011)

Love him or hate him....

Proof that Russell Brand's revolution may actually be working - People - News - The Independent


----------



## spod (Mar 25, 2010)

I find all the recent criticism of Brand rather amusing.

Even if opinions that he's a self promoting, annoyingly verbose hypocrite do carry some degree of truth, i rarely read or hear criticisms of the actual points he makes.

I've yet to hear anyone argue that working class families in London should be kicked out of their homes so that rich investors can hike up rents and make obscene profits.

I don't often hear conversations down the pub arguing that we should all pay our taxes religiously but Mr Cholmondley Warner in the manor house should escape the attentions of the Inland Revenue.

I smile when i read the patronising and plain stupid comments that people who agree with Brand are silly left-wing socialists, hoodwinked by his flashy smile and big words. Seriously, can't they come up with anything better than that?

I was reading this earlier today:

Proof that Russell Brand's revolution may actually be working - People - News - The Independent

It's interesting that the local MP for Hoxton - the elected representative of the families on the verge of eviction - turned a deaf ear on their appeals. He had close associations with the company that wanted to kick them out, and stood to gain financially from it. The whole thing stinks!

People can slate the man all they want, but for the past few months he's been actively involved in a campaign that looks like it just may provide real, life changing benefit to a whole load of families that were about to be shat on by rich men in order for them to make even more money.

What have any of the anti-Brand dipsh1ts done that tops that??????? :confused1:


----------



## spod (Mar 25, 2010)

banjodeano said:


> Love him or hate him....
> 
> Proof that Russell Brand's revolution may actually be working - People - News - The Independent


...beat me to it, brother! :thumbup1:


----------



## banjodeano (Jan 9, 2011)

spod said:


> I find all the recent criticism of Brand rather amusing.
> 
> Even if opinions that he's a self promoting, annoyingly verbose hypocrite do carry some degree of truth, i rarely read or hear criticisms of the actual points he makes.
> 
> ...


Nice post mate, and well written, much better put together than i could ever do, i await to see any sensible replies to it


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

banjodeano said:


> Love him or hate him....
> 
> Proof that Russell Brand's revolution may actually be working - People - News - The Independent


Contractors unable to develop residential land due to pressure from locals etc isn't that uncommon....great news for them, and fair play to brand if he had a big hand in it...But 'revolution', do one


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

spod said:


> I find all the recent criticism of Brand rather amusing.
> 
> Even if opinions that he's a self promoting, annoyingly verbose hypocrite do carry some degree of truth, i rarely read or hear criticisms of the actual points he makes.
> 
> ...


I know dozens more poor people who have made much the same difference and more mate, (chances are one of RB`s own investments is invested in the scheme much like the "rich toffs")

but, maybe? get your tongue out of RB`s ****, his wealth isnt going to trickle down to you anytime soon.

edit - missed your comment about hard working families been evicted, do you think its fair that social housing should be lost to the nation by people who can afford to move out not stepping aside as their situation allows - now that is a scandel


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

ahhhhhh of course he`s doing it for the good of all mankind and not because he`s got something to sell

View attachment 163199


look what I just found for sale in the best sellers aisle at Sainsburys

cvnt things we`re idiots


----------



## banjodeano (Jan 9, 2011)

saxondale said:


> ahhhhhh of course he`s doing it for the good of all mankind and not because he`s got something to sell
> 
> View attachment 163199
> 
> ...


it turns out that the profits from the book will be used to start up a rehab businesses.

thats your bonfire p1ssed on buddy...lol


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

banjodeano said:


> it turns out that the profits from the book will be used to start up a rehab businesses.
> 
> thats your bonfire p1ssed on buddy...lol


What percentage of the profits?


----------



## banjodeano (Jan 9, 2011)

EpicSquats said:


> What percentage of the profits?


cant find the exact details just yet......but you can bet, if he turns water into wine, feeds the 5000 and walks on water, then some knockers who sit on their **** and do nothing , will surely slag him off


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

banjodeano said:


> cant find the exact details just yet......but you can bet, if he turns water into wine, feeds the 5000 and walks on water, then some knockers who sit on their **** and do nothing , will surely slag him off


Funny you should say that, he looks like and thinks he is, Jesus.


----------



## banjodeano (Jan 9, 2011)

banjodeano said:


> cant find the exact details just yet......but you can bet, if he turns water into wine, feeds the 5000 and walks on water, then some knockers who sit on their **** and do nothing , will surely slag him off





EpicSquats said:


> Funny you should say that, he looks like and thinks he is, Jesus.


and right on cue...lol


----------



## spod (Mar 25, 2010)

saxondale said:


> I know dozens more poor people who have made much the same difference and more mate, (chances are one of RB`s own investments is invested in the scheme much like the "rich toffs")
> 
> but, maybe? get your tongue out of RB`s ****, his wealth isnt going to trickle down to you anytime soon.
> 
> edit - missed your comment about hard working families been evicted, do you think its fair that social housing should be lost to the nation by people who can afford to move out not stepping aside as their situation allows - now that is a scandel


I'm gonna answer your points as directly as i can buddy, and i hope you'll reciprocate.

Firstly, my tongue is in nobody's ass. Like i said, i think some of the criticisms of Brand are valid - at least in part. I get that you don't care for the geezer and i'm not gonna try and convince you otherwise. What i was trying to get at is that the causes that he speaks for, and many of the points he makes are very good and just ones.

As for his wealth trickling down to me - i'm very fortunate to have a job that allows me to support myself and contribute my fair share through taxation. I hope if any wealth were to trickle anywhere, it would end up in the hands of the treasury who would spend it on vital public services that would benefit wider society. I neither want nor need any more wealth.

I'm very curious when you say 'I know dozens more poor people who have made much the same difference and more mate.'

Fair play to them buddy. Please, tell me more about these people and the differences they've made to people's lives. I'm genuinely interested.

I'm a bit perplexed at your last comment asking do i think it's fair that social housing be lost to the nation by people not stepping aside. The answer, in short, is no. I don't think it is. I can't really see where this fits in with this thread though. Does Brand advocate relatively wealthy families not moving on from social housing when their circumstances allow?? If so, i was unaware. Would you be good enough to point out where he states this? The message i got from his campaign was that he was just trying to stop working class families being thrown out of their homes so that rich businessmen can make a few quid.

One of the videos about the New Era estate showed a dad facing the prospect of being forced to move out of London altogether - away from his kids (who lived close by with their mum). If, by getting under people's skin, Brand in any way helps prevent a father being separated from his kids, he gets my utmost respect. I don't know if you have kids mate, but IMHO you've gotta be a pretty heartless ba5tard to do that to a dad in order to make a few bucks.

I hate Justin Bieber. Everything about the little cnut makes my skin crawl - but if he jumped into a burning building and pulled a kid to safety, i'd still think he was a cnut, but a cnut that had done a courageous and noble thing worthy of my respect. Now i'm sure you feel much the same way about Brand, but i hope you'll (grudgingly) concede that in this instance his efforts have been put to a good and worthwhile cause.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

spod said:


> I'm gonna answer your points as directly as i can buddy, and i hope you'll reciprocate.
> 
> Firstly, my tongue is in nobody's ass. Like i said, i think some of the criticisms of Brand are valid - at least in part. I get that you don't care for the geezer and i'm not gonna try and convince you otherwise. What i was trying to get at is that the causes that he speaks for, and many of the points he makes are very good and just ones.


but they are not - they are the ones he can talk about, look clever to lesser educated people and score quick points to HELP HIM SELL HIS BOOK - the people who do this for a living (ie charities, NGA`s etc) know whats a waste of resources and whats worth pursuing.



> As for his wealth trickling down to me - i'm very fortunate to have a job that allows me to support myself and contribute my fair share through taxation. I hope if any wealth were to trickle anywhere, it would end up in the hands of the treasury who would spend it on vital public services that would benefit wider society. I neither want nor need any more wealth.


bollox - everyone wants more



> I'm very curious when you say 'I know dozens more poor people who have made much the same difference and more mate.'
> 
> Fair play to them buddy. Please, tell me more about these people and the differences they've made to people's lives. I'm genuinely interested.


John birkhill deserves a medal - Sheffield Forum

fable - For a better life with epilepsy

two -off the top of my head, i also know several very rich people who donate more a year then RB will earn FROM HIS BOOK but obviously not naming names



> I'm a bit perplexed at your last comment asking do i think it's fair that social housing be lost to the nation by people not stepping aside. The answer, in short, is no. I don't think it is. I can't really see where this fits in with this thread though. Does Brand advocate relatively wealthy families not moving on from social housing when their circumstances allow?? If so, i was unaware. Would you be good enough to point out where he states this? The message i got from his campaign was that he was just trying to stop working class families being thrown out of their homes so that rich businessmen can make a few quid.


RB is campaining for families to be allowed to stay in subsided housing, not because of need but because thats how its always been - I gave you an example of what he could be campaining for but poor people been thrown out at xmas LOOKS BETTER IN HIS BOOK than selfish couple keep 4 bed mansion in inner London because their dead goldfish is buried below the patio



> One of the videos about the New Era estate showed a dad facing the prospect of being forced to move out of London altogether - away from his kids (who lived close by with their mum). If, by getting under people's skin, Brand in any way helps prevent a father being separated from his kids, he gets my utmost respect. I don't know if you have kids mate, but IMHO you've gotta be a pretty heartless ba5tard to do that to a dad in order to make a few bucks.


that my fault they split up? why should we subsidise that?



> I hate Justin Bieber. Everything about the little cnut makes my skin crawl - but if he jumped into a burning building and pulled a kid to safety, i'd still think he was a cnut, but a cnut that had done a courageous and noble thing worthy of my respect. Now i'm sure you feel much the same way about Brand, but i hope you'll (grudgingly) concede that in this instance his efforts have been put to a good and worthwhile cause.


what worthwhile thing has he done - HE`S SELLING A BOOK, to paraphrse another pop icon "ever had the feeling you`re been conned"

ps what came 1st the book or the campaigning? clue - it wasnt the campaigning


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

dann19900 said:


> like i said the easiest way to make them pay is to stop using them. Google don't pay, wonder how many people log on here from a google search? ebay/paypal don't pay but you all seem quite happy to get stuff from there. Also make demands for websites to accept payment by them. Starbucks don't pay but loads of you buy coffee there. Vodafone don't pay, how many use them? Everyone seems fine paying bricklayers etc cash in hand though. That ok is it?


Nice Post.Its also reassuring that those "poor" souls who own Tescos, and havent the money to pay decent wages, are subsidised by the tax payer.Yup, the whole tax system stinks to high heaven.Until the focus of HMRC is directed at the big Corporations and actual changes are made to the rules, it will continue.

The madness, of how they operate finally hit me, at the completion of my HMRC Investigation.After paying my back tax, they disagreed about one years returns.3 years, of a dispute with HMRC and my tax specialist.Total amount disputed £2300.

3 years, of resources focused on me for a poxy £2300.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Yup, the whole system is buggered...

But let's not debate any of it, or listen to anyone who speaks about change. It's not good for us. No, not one bit. :lol:

Ignorance is bliss.


----------



## spod (Mar 25, 2010)

saxondale said:


> but they are not - they are the ones he can talk about, look clever to lesser educated people and score quick points to HELP HIM SELL HIS BOOK - the people who do this for a living (ie charities, NGA`s etc) know whats a waste of resources and whats worth pursuing.


With the greatest of respect, i think they are good points. I don't believe it's right for everyone in social housing in London to be kicked out of their homes so that rich people can live in them instead. If you see no problem in it, that's for you and your conscience to deal with. I find it disgusting, but i'm happy to agree to disagree here.

I think that rich people and corporations should pay their taxes - especially when poor and vulnerable members of society are suffering from funding cuts to public services. Wouldn't it be great if your mate John Burkhill and the many more volunteers and fundraisers at Macmillan could see the government acknowledge the brilliant and worthwhile work they do by giving them some significant funding?

In a similar vein, Fable (the epilepsy charity you mention) was, as you will no doubt be aware, established because the NHS could not fund treatment for an epilepsy sufferer. Again, wouldn't it be brilliant if the treasury closed tax loopholes and collected the billions of pounds of unpaid tax each year - most of it owed by wealthy individuals and corporations - and provided proper funding for epilepsy sufferers.....and for the NHS as a whole? Would you not support this?

It's outrageous that someone with epilepsy should be denied treatment because the NHS cannot fund it. Think how common this would be if and when the NHS is privatised and patient care takes a back seat to making profits - another thing your mate RB speaks out strongly against.



saxondale said:


> bollox - everyone wants more


It's not bollox buddy. As i said, i'm very lucky. I have a job i love that pays well. I've worked other jobs for sh1t money and struggled, but now i'm comfy. I don't want a lot, i don't need an Aston Martin on my drive. I'm happy as i am.



saxondale said:


> url=http://www.sheffieldforum.co.uk/showthread.php?t=1261736]John birkhill deserves a medal - Sheffield Forum
> 
> fable - For a better life with epilepsy
> 
> two -off the top of my head, i also know several very rich people who donate more a year then RB will earn FROM HIS BOOK but obviously not naming names


All credit to the rich people you know who donate. They obviously know how fortunate they are and feel it's right to give to those less fortunate. Unfortunately, such people are rare. I'd rather *all* rich people and companies paid their fair share of taxes so the very many worthwhile charities out there get proper public funding. We shouldn't have to rely on the generosity of socially conscious individuals to provide funding for important services.



saxondale said:


> RB is campaining for families to be allowed to stay in subsided housing, not because of need but because thats how its always been - I gave you an example of what he could be campaining for but poor people been thrown out at xmas LOOKS BETTER IN HIS BOOK than selfish couple keep 4 bed mansion in inner London because their dead goldfish is buried below the patio


I don't believe every one of the 96 families in the New Era estate can afford to move out of subsidised housing. As such, some kind of subsidised rent for these families is needed. Please correct me if i'm wrong. I would absolutely support moving the selfish couple in the 4 bed mansion in central London to a smaller, more suitable property nearby if a larger family needed a 4 bed property to live in.



saxondale said:


> that my fault they split up? why should we subsidise that?


Not your fault at all, but i'd just suggest that evicting a father from his home and housing him outside London, miles and miles away from his kids is a disgraceful thing to do. You might see no problem in it. I think it'd be a disgusting and immoral thing to do.



saxondale said:


> what worthwhile thing has he done - HE`S SELLING A BOOK, to paraphrse another pop icon "ever had the feeling you`re been conned"


Not really. I get the feeling i'm hearing a public figure speaking some sense. I gotta say it makes a refreshing change. Please, save your concern that i'm being hoodwinked or conned. I'm not. I'm reasonably socially aware and can see the sense in a lot of what Brand says. I don't need to be patronised by people that refuse to see any argument contrary to their all too often ignorant and ill-tempered opinions.



saxondale said:


> what came 1st the book or the campaigning? clue - it wasnt the campaigning


It's part of a package buddy. Raising awareness, however you do it, is vital to all campaigns.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Is it so wrong though to make money that promotes your ideas, with regard to Social Change/Bankers/ Unfair Taxation & etc?

I know plenty of ordinary people with thoughts & opinions about how unfair it all is.

They speak well, are intelligent but don't have the standing in society or the money which would make people listen.

RB does.


----------

